# Viva l'infedeltà



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*Viva l'infedeltà*

Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!

ciao a tutti

Gianni


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Se vabbè questa è 'na flammata bella e buona


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni


su lo spesso.. possiamo discutere...
sul volentieri un pochino meno...
comunque, intanto per non sbagliare...
vedi di andare affanculo!
questo riesci a farlo spesso e volentirei?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni



Auguri cari


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni



Guarda, è il posto giusto, ma è il momento ad essere sbaglaito. Prova più avanti.

Ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni


Ciao Gianni!!!!...da ''collega''ti dico che anche lo credevo..invece ho trovato solo traditi,ottime persone per carita'..ma molto bigotti e integralisti..e te ne accorgerai presto...i traditori sono 4..compreso il sottoscritto


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Auguri cari


grazie tebe, piacere e grazie degli auguri. io intendevo scambiare diritte su come meglio "coprire" i tradimenti. tu tradisci?


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni


pe' mo' vattelapijaintercooler che c'avemo da fa'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni



parliamone :saggio:


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Gianni!!!!...da ''collega''ti dico che anche lo credevo..invece ho trovato solo traditi,ottime persone per carita'..ma molto bigotti e integralisti..e te ne accorgerai presto...i traditori sono 4..compreso il sottoscritto


ma noi dei traditi ce ne fottiamo, no? ahahahha ottimo, siamo già in due!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> parliamone :saggio:


eccone una seconda? benissimooooo!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> eccone una seconda? benissimooooo!


no no! io prendo solo appunti.... 
fedelissima!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*primo elemento: il cellulare*

per esempio, come gestite il vostro cellulare? questo è abbastanza importante


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Auguri cari


avvisa l'amico....


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no! io prendo solo appunti....
> fedelissima!


ottima anche tu, puoi aiutare in quanto fedele noi infedeli a coprirci: grazieeee! ahahaha


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avvisa l'amico....


che amico?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> per esempio, come gestite il vostro cellulare? questo è abbastanza importante


io ne ho  uno segreto,che vive in ufficio,non lo porto mai a casa.regola numero 1.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io ne ho  uno segreto,che vive in ufficio,non lo porto mai a casa.regola numero 1.


same here. e' fondamentale. per i contatti durante il we come fai?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, *io tradisco spesso e volentieri*. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare *dritte e consigli*: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni


accertati che respirino!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> accertati che respirino!


ahahahahha. certamente, provvedo, con una bella respirazione bocca a bocca ahahahh


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*secondo elemento: gestione delle email*

contatti via email: dritte?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> grazie tebe, piacere e grazie degli auguri. io intendevo scambiare diritte su come meglio "coprire" i tradimenti. tu tradisci?


no mi dispiace, sono fedele.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no! io prendo solo appunti....
> fedelissima!


naturalmente, se ci vuoi ripensare....ehehehe


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma noi dei traditi ce ne fottiamo, no? ahahahha ottimo, siamo già in due!


voilà


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> contatti via email: dritte?



fatti dare l'indirizzo di posta!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni



 abbi almeno il buon gusto di non copiare i post di tua moglie


----------



## SENZA PAROLE (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, è il posto giusto, ma è il momento ad essere sbaglaito. Prova più avanti.
> 
> Ciao


si appunto...bravo!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no mi dispiace, sono fedele.


come dicevo, anche le fedeli sono benvenute, se ci aiutano a migliorare la nostra capacità di nascondere i tradimenti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fatti dare l'indirizzo di posta!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> same here. e' fondamentale. per i contatti durante il we come fai?


faccio senza.mica si muore sai.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fatti dare l'indirizzo di posta!


giustooooo. comincio da te? -) ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> same here. e' fondamentale. per i contatti durante il we come fai?


E perchè la devi contattare durante il we???

Mica è tua moglie.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> faccio senza.mica si muore sai.


giusto, ma alle volte le mie amanti sono un po' insistenti, ed allora ho un sistema di contati via email, un  po' complesso ma molto efficace. ah, come mi piace-) ahahaha


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E perchè la devi contattare durante il we???
> 
> Mica è tua moglie.



per il lunedì


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E perchè la devi contattare durante il we???
> 
> Mica è tua moglie.


ma è un traditore "presente" evidentemente.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> come dicevo, anche le fedeli sono benvenute, se ci aiutano a migliorare la nostra capacità di nascondere i tradimenti.



sei capitato male amico,siamo tutti integerrimi fedeli.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> fatti dare l'indirizzo di posta!


 amoruccio  :inlove:  stasera ti aspetto al solito posto


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E perchè la devi contattare durante il we???
> 
> Mica è tua moglie.


ma sai, certe ragazzette amano essere considerate e dire "il we no" puo' impattare l'orgasmo...ahahaha


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei capitato male amico,siamo tutti integerrimi fedeli.


no no, ne ho trovati, ehehehe. sono a cavallo!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è un traditore "presente" evidentemente.


scusami, il concetto era quello, ma io l'ho espresso in maniera meno figuarata...-)


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*terzo elemento: come convincere l'amante a non essere invadente (c'ho famiglia, eh)*

questo è fondamentale per un traditore provetto....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> su lo spesso.. possiamo discutere...
> sul volentieri un pochino meno...
> comunque, intanto per non sbagliare...
> vedi di andare affanculo!
> questo riesci a farlo spesso e volentirei?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

questa discussione ha del potenziale, ma è partita in sordina. aspetto fiduciosa.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> amoruccio  :inlove:  stasera ti aspetto al solito posto



ok tesoruccio:inlove:
non vedo l'immagine...è il solito posto?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> questa discussione ha del potenziale, ma è partita in sordina. aspetto fiduciosa.


ma quanti siete traditori belli: beneeeeee


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

io continuo a prendere appunti :saggio:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> per il lunedì





Tebe ha detto:


> ma è un traditore "presente" evidentemente.





Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma sai, certe ragazzette amano essere considerate e dire "il we no" puo' impattare l'orgasmo...ahahaha


Capisco.

Però che stress :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma sai, certe ragazzette amano essere considerate e dire "i*l we no" puo' impattare l'orgasmo...*ahahaha



davvero?
E' curioso questo mondo di infedeli..
ma scusa e tua moglie?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*quarto elemento: sesso con l'amante*

ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan ci vuole di più. mi aspetto molto su questo elemento


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> questa discussione ha del potenziale, ma è partita in sordina. aspetto fiduciosa.



pop corn cara?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan ci vuole di più. mi aspetto molto su questo elemento


Il problema è che poi ci fai l'abitudine pure all'amante e ti devi fare l'amante per l'amante... è un circolo vizioso, dai retta a me!


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan ci vuole di più. mi aspetto molto su questo elemento


Quanto hai ragione, ma gli "altri" non possono capirlo. Perle ai porci.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan *ci vuole di più.* mi aspetto molto su questo elemento


Tipo?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> E' curioso questo mondo di infedeli..
> ma scusa e tua moglie?


questo sarebbe il quinto elemento....
la mia prima regola è trombarla almeno 4 volte a settimana, senno' si insospettisce....eheehehe


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, è il posto giusto, ma è il momento ad essere sbaglaito. Prova più avanti.
> 
> Ciao


:risata:

maddai su....basta con sti musi

tebe, per favore, mandami affanculo in diretta e non parliamo piu.

ti va ?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> questo sarebbe il quinto elemento....
> la mia prima regola è trombarla almeno 4 volte a settimana, senno' si insospettisce....eheehehe


qua...qua...quattro volte?
e l amante?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tipo?


ci vogliono le coccole, i massaggi, i baci passionali. la donna cerca l'amante per essere amata non per essere infilata


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan ci vuole di più. mi aspetto molto su questo elemento



scusa ma non ti sembra di correre troppo?
sei già al quarto punto, non ci dai il tempo di rispondere a tono


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> questo sarebbe il quinto elemento....
> la mia prima regola è trombarla almeno 4 volte a settimana, senno' si insospettisce....eheehehe



interessante!allora perche'tradisci se hai tutto sto be n di Dio in casa???per quel che so chi tradisce,lo fa'perche'manca il sesso in casa.....o no??illuminami...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> questo sarebbe il quinto elemento....
> la mia prima regola è trombarla almeno 4 volte a settimana, senno' si insospettisce....eheehehe




povero illuso...caro non dipende da quello sai ?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> qua...qua...quattro volte?
> e l amante?


? io trombo mia moglie almeno quattro volte


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> maddai su....basta con sti musi
> 
> ...


no, non è decisamente il mio stile.
Curioso tu non te ne sia accorta.
Non sei scema per niente


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ragazzi, qui si entra nel merito. il sesso con l'amante è elemento fondamentale, perché il puro sesso non bastan ci vuole di più. mi aspetto molto su questo elemento


Ehi ehi non è che ti stai _fappando_ sotto la scrivania


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti sembra di correre troppo?
> sei già al quarto punto, non ci dai il tempo di rispondere a tono


:rotfl:


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> interessante!allora perche'tradisci se hai tutto sto be n di Dio in casa???per quel che so chi tradisce,lo fa'perche'manca il sesso in casa.....o no??illuminami...


ma nooooooo, lothar, che dici mai? si tradisce per amore del sesso. Io devo confessare un amore infinito per le donne. ah come mi piacciono...ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ci vogliono le coccole, i massaggi, i baci passionali. la donna cerca l'amante per essere amata non per essere infilata


ok...scusami tutte queste domande che potrebbero sembrarti stupide, ma davvero mi interessa non sapendone molto.
Quindi le tue amanti sono donne che cercano tutto il contorno, prima del sesso?
Ma sono tutte così le donne che tradiscono?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non ti sembra di correre troppo?
> sei già al quarto punto, non ci dai il tempo di rispondere a tono


lancio solo gli argomenti, poi vediamo. scusa, non sono esperto in queste cose, le dita le muovo meglio per altri lidi....ehehehe


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma nooooooo, lothar, che dici mai? si tradisce per amore del sesso. Io devo confessare un amore infinito per le donne. ah come mi piacciono...ahahahah


Questo è il Conte, mi ci gioco gli zebedei.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si tu le dita le muovi meglio intorno al tuo pisello..5 volte al giorno...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ? io trombo mia moglie almeno quattro volte


si, ho capito.
quattro volte tua moglie alla settimana e poi con l'amante?
Ci vuole il fisico. quanti anni hai?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente oscuro.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non è decisamente il mio stile.
> Curioso tu non te ne sia accorta.
> Non sei scema per niente





comprendo piu di ciò che la _penna _sa esprimere. e questo basta.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Finalmente oscuro.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma nooooooo, lothar, che dici mai? si tradisce per amore del sesso. Io devo confessare un amore infinito per le donne. ah come mi piacciono...ahahahah


davvero???cio'e'possibile????e come fai??senza amore....senza coinvolgimento...ragazzi questo new entry e'starordinario..io non ci riuscirei mai.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è il Conte, mi ci gioco gli zebedei.



Naa, a me sembra l'evoluzione dell'animale uomo, ma essendo io moolto ignorante, potrei anche sbagliare, vuoi vedere che è l'evoluzione dell'uomo in animale! nsi sa mai! che con le nuove tendenze... diversamente fedeli e diversamente infedeli. Diversamente animali, diversamente uomini. 




azzo ho scritto?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok...scusami tutte queste domande che potrebbero sembrarti stupide, ma davvero mi interessa non sapendone molto.
> Quindi le tue amanti sono donne che cercano tutto il contorno, prima del sesso?
> Ma sono tutte così le donne che tradiscono?


nessun problema, ma do ut des...ehehe
quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato non amano "il cazzo". gli uomini amano "la figa", le donne no. Amano i preliminari. Per esempio, il sesso orale. Scusa se sono diretto, ma credo che siamo tutti adulti. Saper leccare bene rende il sesso un'altra cosa. Baciare anche. Le donne vengono e tutto è più bello. ah, che belu trombar


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho capito.
> quattro volte tua moglie alla settimana e poi con l'amante?
> Ci vuole il fisico. quanti anni hai?


Ma poi se l'amante si innamora?

L'ammmore è sempre in agguato.
E in queste situazioni viaggia a braccetto con l'uccello padulo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ? io trombo mia moglie almeno quattro volte



Io ieri sera me ne sono fatto 6!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Grazie*

Grazie....grazie!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho capito.
> quattro volte tua moglie alla settimana e poi con l'amante?
> Ci vuole il fisico. quanti anni hai?


38, ma sai, trombando ci si tiene in esercizio...ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> comprendo piu di ciò che la _penna _sa esprimere. e questo basta.




Se posso permettermi, anche io ho compreso, e mi sto muto va! magari è soltanto rabbia.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naa, a me sembra l'evoluzione dell'animale uomo, ma essendo io moolto ignorante, potrei anche sbagliare, vuoi vedere che è l'evoluzione dell'uomo in animale! nsi sa mai! che con le nuove tendenze... diversamente fedeli e diversamente infedeli. Diversamente animali, diversamente uomini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> davvero???cio'e'possibile????e come fai??senza amore....senza coinvolgimento...ragazzi questo new entry e'starordinario..io non ci riuscirei mai.


lothar, grazie, ma a chi non va, va bene uguale, più per noiiiii. ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naa, a me sembra l'evoluzione dell'animale uomo, ma essendo io moolto ignorante, potrei anche sbagliare, vuoi vedere che è l'evoluzione dell'uomo in animale! nsi sa mai! che con le nuove tendenze... diversamente fedeli e diversamente infedeli. Diversamente animali, diversamente uomini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Inchia mi hanno approvato!! yeahhhh!! allora so scrivere!!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi, anche io ho compreso, e mi sto muto va! magari è soltanto rabbia.


certo che puoi:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ? io trombo mia moglie almeno quattro volte



  anch'io mi trombo tua moglie almeno quattro volec al giorno... qualcosa non quadra.. sarai come dice il mio amico Stermy mister Pic Indolor ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> nessun problema, ma do ut des...ehehe
> quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato non amano "il cazzo". gli uomini amano "la figa", le donne no. Amano i preliminari. Per esempio, il sesso orale. Scusa se sono diretto, ma credo che siamo tutti adulti. Saper leccare bene rende il sesso un'altra cosa. Baciare anche. Le donne vengono e tutto è più bello. ah, che belu trombar


Come ti proteggi durante il sesso orale con l'amante??


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma trombi con il sedere?Secondo me si...!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naa, a me sembra l'evoluzione dell'animale uomo, ma essendo io moolto ignorante, potrei anche sbagliare, vuoi vedere che è l'evoluzione dell'uomo in animale! nsi sa mai! che con le nuove tendenze... diversamente fedeli e diversamente infedeli. Diversamente animali, diversamente uomini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inchia due volte approvato!! avanti n'alttro!!!!!!! ri yeahh!!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> lothar, grazie, ma a chi non va, va bene uguale, più per noiiiii. ahahahah


non e che non va...sai tradire e'difficile..ci vuole sangue freddo,credo.....mancanza di scrupoli...tu magari scopi l'amante la mattina e la moglie la sera...non non farebbe per me.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inchia due volte approvato!! avanti n'alttro!!!!!!! ri yeahh!!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come ti proteggi durante il sesso orale con l'amante??


nessuna protezione, lo dice anche il papa ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come ti proteggi durante il sesso orale con l'amante??



Si mette un imbuto in faccia.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> nessun problema, ma do ut des...ehehe
> quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato non amano "il cazzo". gli uomini amano "la figa", le donne no. Amano i preliminari. Per esempio, il sesso orale. Scusa se sono diretto, ma credo che siamo tutti adulti. Saper leccare bene rende il sesso un'altra cosa. Baciare anche. Le donne vengono e tutto è più bello. ah, che belu trombar


Tanto per chiarire eh, mica voglio altro.

Comincia a scrivere qualcosa che non sappiamo altrimenti scopriamo che anche tua moglie... ehmm  siamo tutti adulti  scrivi che prendiamo appunti


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e che non va...sai tradire e'difficile..ci vuole sangue freddo,credo.....mancanza di scrupoli...tu magari scopi l'amante la mattina e la moglie la sera...non non farebbe per me.


lo capisco e ti rispetto amico mio


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Questo è il Conte, mi ci gioco gli zebedei.


...lo penzo pure io..


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si mette un imbuto in faccia.


Pensavo mettesse un calzino sulla lingua


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> comprendo piu di ciò che la _penna _sa esprimere. *e questo basta*.


perfetto


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come ti proteggi durante il sesso orale con l'amante??




Fammi capire, l'amante è il preservativo? aòò come azzo scrivi ? aauahaahaha


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> nessuna protezione, lo dice anche il papa ahahahah


E se becchi qualcosa??


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ...lo penzo pure io..


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E se becchi qualcosa??


ma sei serio/a? non mi sono mai posto il problema né intendo farlo. Sono i rischi del mestiere. Senza sesso orale non ha senso tradire


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Imbuto in faccia?per me l'imbuto finisce da un'altra parte...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Pensavo mettesse un calzino sulla lingua


Ennò, perchè la bocca la usi tutta. Almeno, non solo la lingua. E lo spero per lui, perchè sennò la qualità della prestazione sarebbe davvero scarsa.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E se becchi qualcosa??




Posso fare n'altra battuta? ehm la parola becco nooo però


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*negare sempre negare*

anche di fronte all'evidenza. piangere perché si è incompresi e scopare subito la moglie


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

*negare sempre negare*



Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> anche di fronte all'evidenza. piangere perché si è incompresi e scopare subito la moglie



Sei un cornuto ?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò, perchè la bocca la usi tutta. Almeno, non solo la lingua. E lo spero per lui, perchè sennò la qualità della prestazione sarebbe davvero scarsa.


questo commento mi sembra molto pertinente


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> anche di fronte all'evidenza. piangere perché si è incompresi e scopare subito la moglie


 la tua?... già fatto..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> nessun problema, ma do ut des...ehehe
> quasi tutte le donne che ho incontrato non amano "il cazzo". gli uomini amano "la figa", le donne no. Amano i preliminari. Per esempio, il sesso orale. Scusa se sono diretto, ma credo che siamo tutti adulti. Saper leccare bene rende il sesso un'altra cosa. Baciare anche. Le donne vengono e tutto è più bello. ah, che belu trombar


hai un linguaggio ma crudo ma posso farcela.
Ok, allora...alle donne non piace il...non riesco a dirlo, scusami,  come a voi non piace la topolina...e quindi non è tanto l'atto sessuale in se che ricercano ma proprio i preliminari, tra cui il cunnilingus.

Ma scusa ...tu la baci a qualcuna che non è tua moglie?
E cosa ne sai dove lei ha infilato la sua topolina prima di?

ma quindi tu riesci a far provare piacere ad una donna fino all'orgasmo solo con il sesso orale?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> anche di fronte all'evidenza. piangere perché si è incompresi e scopare subito la moglie


ahhhaahahhaha...stai sbagliando amico..sei sulla cattiva strada..pentiti.non si scopa fuori casa.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*come rimorchiare amanti*

ecco un argomento che merita di essere esplorato con attenzione...-)


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la tua?... già fatto..:rotfl::rotfl:



Compà abbiamo gianni! ma pinotto ndo sta?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhhaahahhaha...stai sbagliando amico..sei sulla cattiva strada..pentiti.non si scopa fuori casa.


ma se mi pento, dopo posso peccare ancora? aahahah


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma poi se l'amante si innamora?
> 
> L'ammmore è sempre in agguato.
> E in queste situazioni viaggia a braccetto con l'uccello padulo.


guarda, non saprei.
Essendo fedele sto facendo fatica a leggerlo ma voglio capire.

paura il _coso _padulo. (lo sai che non uso certi linguaggi:blank


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma se mi pento, dopo posso peccare ancora? aahahah


Non ascoltare tutti questi bigotti rosiconi, scrivi!


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*traditori uniti*

senza offesa per i traditi ovviamente.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi, anche io ho compreso, e mi sto muto va! magari è soltanto rabbia.


ti assicuro che non hai capito.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> guarda, non saprei.
> Essendo fedele sto facendo fatica a leggerlo ma voglio capire.
> 
> paura il _coso _padulo. (lo sai che non uso certi linguaggi:blank


se l'amante si innamora la si convince, con gentilezza e possibilmente con soddisfazione sessuale, che non si è il tipo per lei. io ho un'ottima tecnica, se volete ve la svelo


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà abbiamo gianni! ma pinotto ndo sta?


 che bel soggetto,, cumpà cù chist si pareia alla grande


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> se l'amante si innamora la si convince, con gentilezza e possibilmente con soddisfazione sessuale, che non si è il tipo per lei. io ho un'ottima tecnica, se volete ve la svelo


Vai vai, che qui siamo tutti di primo pelo!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non hai capito.



Tebe Tebe.. nonostante tutto quello che sto leggendo, non riuscirai a farmi cambiare idea su di te, ti stimo per quello che nel passato hai scritto, e personalmente ti stimerò sempre. Poi sta a te capire.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si mette un imbuto in faccia.



Quindi ha un moon cup?

Ne fa un uso interessante


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ascoltare tutti questi bigotti rosiconi, scrivi!


ti ringrazio, ma non ti preoccupare. chi vuol parlare, benvenuto. gli altri, aria freschissima...ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma sei serio/a? non mi sono mai posto il problema né intendo farlo. Sono i rischi del mestiere. Senza sesso orale non ha senso tradire


Cazzi tua


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> *se l'amante si innamora la si convince*, con gentilezza e possibilmente *con soddisfazione sessuale, che non si è il tipo per lei*. io ho un'ottima tecnica, se volete ve la svelo


lo vogliamo!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi ha un moon cup?
> 
> Ne fa un uso interessante



Un che?


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> lo vogliamo!


OT

Hai l'avatar più bello della storia del forum! :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Daje*

Daje pipparolo faccè ride!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> se l'amante si innamora la si convince, con gentilezza e possibilmente con soddisfazione sessuale, che non si è il tipo per lei. io ho un'ottima tecnica, se volete ve la svelo



devi assolutamente renderci partecipi


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai vai, che qui siamo tutti di primo pelo!



devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> guarda, non saprei.
> Essendo fedele sto facendo fatica a leggerlo ma voglio capire.
> 
> paura il _coso _padulo. (lo sai che non uso certi linguaggi:blank


Ti capisco, non sono cose che le menti pure e candide dei fedeli possono capire.

Stellina :singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Hai l'avatar più bello della storia del forum! :up:


Grazie.


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*ue' ragazzi*

ma voi non contribuite?


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona


E se trovi una che sbrocca e ti si piazza davanti a casa?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe Tebe.. n*onostante tutto quello che sto leggendo,* non riuscirai a farmi cambiare idea su di te, ti stimo per quello che nel passato hai scritto, e personalmente ti stimerò sempre. Poi sta a te capire.


continui ad essere tu a non capire. E il neretto si commenta da solo.
E sarà l'ultima cosa che scrivo in merito,con te,qui.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona




che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli............per sentito dire,ovvio perche'io non tradisco...non mi torna amico...appunto si dice...che tollerino le mogli,ma odiano le altre amanti...


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona



Scusa, ma se sto tradendo significa che c'ho una moglie o una fidanzata a casa... e devo pure spiegare all'amante che ho problemi con la fedeltà? ROTFL

Comunque ho capito, il metodo Tebe è il migliore! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continui ad essere tu a non capire. E il neretto si commenta da solo.
> E sarà l'ultima cosa che scrivo in merito,con te,qui.



Bhe, grazie per essere stata gentile  mi aspettavo una risposta peggiore. 

Mo andiamo avanti, leggiamo il trombatore doc e prendiamo tutti appunti traditi e traditori, nsi sa mai insegneremo ai nostri figli qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un che?


è un piccolo imbutino di silicone morbido che si usa al posto degli assorbenti.
Vuoi che ti posti qualcosa?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona


è assolutamente geniale nella sua semplicità.
E ci cascano immagino, nel senso che poi non ti danno problemi.

che uomo però.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti capisco, non sono cose che le menti pure e candide dei fedeli possono capire.
> 
> Stellina :singleeye:


...grazie Sangre...sapevo che avresti capito.
flapflap


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli............per sentito dire,ovvio perche'io non tradisco...non mi torna amico...appunto si dice...che tollerino le mogli,ma odiano le altre amanti...


Lothar...che mondo brutto sta descrivendo questo traditore...mi sento turbata.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è assolutamente geniale nella sua semplicità.
> E ci cascano immagino, nel senso che poi non ti danno problemi.
> 
> che uomo però.


Tebe...sono invornito veramente originale..eh si proprio che uomo..ma sai come e'amica mia..lui e'diverso da noi..noi abbiamo freni morali,inibizioni...paure..lui invece no.tutto qua'..


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se sto tradendo significa che c'ho una moglie o una fidanzata a casa... e devo pure spiegare all'amante che ho problemi con la fedeltà? ROTFL
> 
> Comunque ho capito, il metodo Tebe è il migliore! :rotfl:


.....non esiste un metodo Tebe....:angeletto:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....non esiste un metodo Tebe....:angeletto:


vero....pero'oggi ho imparato tante cose nuove....il nuovo amico e'fantastico..le storie del sesso orale..ne sa una piudel diavolo..


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....non esiste un metodo Tebe....:angeletto:



Cara, non dubito che tu lo faccia perchè ci credi davvero (anzi, ormai ne sono convinto), ma il definirsi sessualmente infedeli col partner è una gran paraculata. Se non è un metodo questo scusa!


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Basta, trombeur è sparito (?).
Ancora una volta ha vinto l'italietta cattolica e moralista che ha paura di vivere la vita.
Avete cacciato un novello Prometeo sceso tra noi per disperdere le tenebre del bigottismo.

Torno a lavorare profondamente disgustata, ma non stupita.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

attendo sempre una tua risposta..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un piccolo imbutino di silicone morbido che si usa al posto degli assorbenti.
> Vuoi che ti posti qualcosa?



Paura fifa.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Basta, trombeur è sparito (?).
> Ancora una volta ha vinto l'italietta cattolica e moralista che ha paura di vivere la vita.
> Avete cacciato un novello Prometeo sceso tra noi per disperdere le tenebre del bigottismo.
> 
> Torno a lavorare profondamente disgustata, ma non stupita.



Dagli tempo, sarà a trombare


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si cor culo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ci vogliono le coccole, i massaggi, i baci passionali. la donna cerca l'amante per essere amata non per essere infilata


Ahahhahahahahaahhaajha


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si cor culo!



Volevo scriverlo!! cci tua!!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni




Tu non hai idea di dove ti sei catapultato....
poi con questa allegria...
fuori luogo.....


In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahaahhaajha



TU se scrivi che ti piace essere infilata!!!! giuro che! giuro che!!! :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...grazie Sangre...sapevo che avresti capito.
> flapflap


Io _alle donne_ le capischio.


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di dove ti sei catapultato....
> poi con questa allegria...
> fuori luogo.....
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, mi gioco la tibia destra che è un troll.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di dove ti sei catapultato....
> poi con questa allegria...
> fuori luogo.....
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, sono tutte persone cattive! solo noi due ci salviamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> devi dire all'amante, dall'inizio, che sei infedele. l'infedeltà le spinge a desistere, perché sanno che andrai anche con altre senza sosta. se sono innnamorate, fai capîre, con dolcezza, che è per il loro bene, magari raccontando la trombata del giorno prima con un altra amante. amante, mi raccomando, non la moglie, che le amanti sono gelose delle mogli....vedrai che funziona


Mi ricordi qualcuno 
Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> TU se scrivi che ti piace essere infilata!!!! giuro che! giuro che!!! :rotfl:



non lo fara'amico mio perche'lei e' come me,come Tebe...siamo tutti stra fedeli,figurati.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> TU se scrivi che ti piace essere infilata!!!! giuro che! giuro che!!! :rotfl:


Anche.ripetutamente. Infilata.
Grazie a Tebe per l'editing


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo fara'amico mio perche'lei e' come me,come Tebe...siamo tutti stra fedeli,figurati.....



A me interessa soltanto una cosa, che abbia almeno sorriso. Il resto non ha importanza .


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi ricordi qualcuno
> Ahahahahahahaha



si Chiara qualcuno che e'passato di qua'...cosa vuoi che sappiamo noi fedeli.....d' altronde abbiamo solo 30 anni.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche.ripetutamente. Infilata.
> Grazie a Tebe per l'editing



 buonasera signora Chiara
:smile:


----------



## Marina60 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> per esempio, come gestite il vostro cellulare? questo è abbastanza importante


è un discorso per soli uomini ?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> attendo sempre una tua risposta..


a quale domanda?
non l'ho letta, credo


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a quale domanda?
> non l'ho letta, credo



 è da ieri che cerco di parlarti ma non mi rispondi e mi chiedevo se mai ti avessi fatto qualcosa..


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Paura fifa.


ma no!
Paura fifa è mio quando vedo te.

uffi


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo fara'amico mio perche'lei e' come me,come Tebe...siamo tutti stra fedeli,figurati.....



infatti


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è da ieri che cerco di parlarti ma non mi rispondi e mi chiedevo se mai ti avessi fatto qualcosa..


ma qui sul forum?
Sai..mi sarò persa qualcosa.

Ciao battiato tutto bene?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti



carissima..ricordiamoci che stasera dalle 21 sara'qua'con noi Padre Fanton....proprio a parlarci di queste cose..come saprai era un famoso donnaiolo,che un bel giorno entro in convento....in un paesino del Veneto..pare che la folgorazione sia arrivata..all'ennesima mancata prestazione sessuale.


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Gianni!!!!...da ''collega''ti dico che anche lo credevo..invece ho trovato solo traditi,ottime persone per carita'..ma molto bigotti e integralisti..e te ne accorgerai presto...i traditori sono 4..compreso il sottoscritto


5?


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

*risposte varie*

scusate, avevo ed avro' una riunione. ma al mio rientro non ho trovato molto. vabbe', comunque io ce la mettero' tutta a fare in modo che questo forum ci possa aiutare a tradire meglio, di più e con più piacere. 

Ho notato che a qualche donna piace essere infilata, tutte le regole hanno le loro eccezioni. Nella mia esperienza, ne ho incontrate di più che amano amare.

Lothar, hai ragione. Sonop più gelose delle amanti. Mi sono espresso male. Infatti volevo dire che devi fargli capire che sei infedele e che ne avrai delle altre, amanti appunto, non solo tua moglie.

Tebe, grazie delle tue risposte cortesi e scusami se in qualche modo dico delle cose che ti tediano.

Mi pare tutto, il resto, vabbe'...-)


----------



## Trombeur de femme (18 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> 5?


5 vanno benissimo. gli altri ho notato che sono acidini, ma è comprensibile....eheheh
comunque, nessun problema, ci si scusa in anticipo, sorridendo, e si va allegramente a trombargli la moglie...


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

Simpatico questo.............


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> scusate, avevo ed avro' una riunione. ma al mio rientro non ho trovato molto. vabbe', comunque io ce la mettero' tutta a fare in modo che questo forum ci possa aiutare a tradire meglio, di più e con più piacere.
> 
> Ho notato che a qualche donna piace essere infilata, tutte le regole hanno le loro eccezioni. Nella mia esperienza, ne ho incontrate di più che amano amare.
> 
> ...


Lothar ha sempre ragioen....quanto a Tebe...bravo a scusarti..sai lei e'molto all'antica..il tradimento non sa nenche cosa voglia dire..e mai tradirebbe suo marito..amico mio fossero tutte come lei..scoperesti poco..


----------



## massinfedele (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni


finalmente


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma qui sul forum?
> Sai..mi sarò persa qualcosa.
> 
> Ciao battiato tutto bene?


 si grazie e da quello che ho letto non si può dire che per te sia andata tanto bene e pensare che è  tutto frutto di un malinteso.....a volte purtroppo quando si scrive succede spesso che si è fraintesi, o comunque non si rende bene l'idea di ciò che si vuole dire.. e succede il patatrac... comunque sono veramente dispiaciiuto e spero vi chiarite presto.. non so se vi siete scambiatii il numero di cellulare, se è così basta una telefonata e vi chiarite... perderer l'amicizia per un malinteso non ne vale la pena...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Simpatico questo.............


si abbiamo trovato lo spasso..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si abbiamo trovato lo spasso..:rotfl::rotfl:


..........infatti ci voleva :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai un linguaggio ma crudo ma posso farcela.
> Ok, allora...alle donne non piace il...non riesco a dirlo, scusami,  come a voi non piace la topolina...e quindi non è tanto l'atto sessuale in se che ricercano ma proprio i preliminari, tra cui il cunnilingus.
> Non sono d'accordo su quanto hai espresso citando l'autore originale. Tutto vale tranne la mancanza di rispetto. Tutto piace tranne ciò che non piace.
> 
> ...




Rispondo a te, per me e non per lui.


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi ha un moon cup?
> 
> Ne fa un uso interessante


Mi ricorda quando molti anni fa scoprii che il mercato offriva fazzolettoni di latex sottilissimo...giuro che se mai qualcuna l'avesse fatto con me le sarei scoppiato a ridere in faccia con un sarcastico _vaffa _a seguire.


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> 5 vanno benissimo. gli altri ho notato che sono acidini, ma è comprensibile....eheheh
> comunque, nessun problema, ci si scusa in anticipo, sorridendo, e si va allegramente a trombargli la moglie...


Vorrei evitare di generalizzare ma in tutto questo affannarsi a risponderti, da parte di molti ed il più delle volte a vanvera su una cosa hai avuto ragione fin dalle prime battute.
La maggioranza dei frequentatori di questo forum sono perbenisti che agiscono da flamer per diletto a volte, ma il più delle volte sono dei veri _negazionisti_...stanno qui a sentenziare e motteggiare in stile parrocchietta e pretino.
Non saprei dirti se sono dei traditi che, ahimé, hanno scoperto la frode e si sono sentiti, pur dal loro punto di vista, investiti del ruolo di inquisitori o se stanno qui tanto per punzecchiare astiosi.

Noto insomma che, ancora adesso, dopo più di un decennio che questo sito esiste pur emigrando da altre sponde e dopo aver perso, per fortuna o disdetta non saprei, parecchi naviganti, è ancora l'esatto opposto di quel che ci si aspetterebbe. Non ci tornavo da almeno 5 anni e devo dire che nulla è cambiato. Sarà quindi questa la normalità?

Eppure ai tempi andati (ed alcuni qui potrebbero confermarlo) si formavano e disfacevano delle gran belle coppie tra traditori, tra traditi e traditori ed addirittura tra traditi che iniziarono a tradire con un loro pari scoprendo la consolazione...

Peccato che poi le cose spesso finivano in tragedia, od in commedia per altri come me, perché tanto per cambiare ci si voleva infilare a forza l'amore!


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> scusate, avevo ed avro' una riunione. ma al mio rientro non ho trovato molto. vabbe', comunque io ce la mettero' tutta a fare in modo che questo forum ci possa aiutare a tradire meglio, di più e con più piacere.
> 
> Ho notato che a qualche donna piace essere infilata, tutte le regole hanno le loro eccezioni. Nella mia esperienza, ne ho incontrate di più che amano amare.
> 
> ...



No, non mi tediano. Chiedo perchè sono interessata a come ragiona un traditore.
E tu sei molto gentile a rispondermi


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lothar ha sempre ragioen....quanto a Tebe...bravo a scusarti..sai lei e'molto all'antica..il tradimento non sa nenche cosa voglia dire..e mai tradirebbe suo marito..amico mio fossero tutte come lei..scoperesti poco..



Lothar..sai...sono fatta così.
Vorrei cambiare ma...


----------



## Circe (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma nooooooo, lothar, che dici mai? si tradisce per amore del sesso. Io devo confessare un amore infinito per le donne. ah come mi piacciono...ahahahah


Anche a noi donne piacciono tanto gli uomini che si trasformano in maiali....le coccole, i massaggi e i baci passionali servono solo a farci credere delle piccole indifese.....


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si grazie e da quello che ho letto non si può dire che per te sia andata tanto bene e pensare che è  tutto frutto di un malinteso.....a volte purtroppo quando si scrive succede spesso che si è fraintesi, o comunque non si rende bene l'idea di ciò che si vuole dire.. e succede il patatrac... comunque sono veramente dispiaciiuto e spero vi chiarite presto.. non so se vi siete scambiatii il numero di cellulare, se è così basta una telefonata e vi chiarite... perderer l'amicizia per un malinteso non ne vale la pena...


eccola qui la domanda, l'ho letta ora.
Non sarebbe stata più facile rifarmela?

Ti sbagli, a me è andata benissimo e non sto scherzando. 
Detto questo, il forum, si è fatto un idea ben chiara della cosa che tu chiami, in maniera per me risibile, malinteso.


Con chi mi devo chiarire scusa?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Rispondo a te, per me e non per lui.


hemm...io ironeggiavo....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima..ricordiamoci che stasera dalle 21 sara'qua'con noi Padre Fanton....proprio a parlarci di queste cose..come saprai era un famoso donnaiolo,che un bel giorno entro in convento....in un paesino del Veneto..pare che la folgorazione sia arrivata..all'ennesima mancata prestazione sessuale.


Ero a confessare suor scopatrice...arrivo ora...
Dimmi i tuoi peccati figliuolo...
Che qui dentro tutti sanno quelli degli altri
Inventandoseli...

Ora pronobis...

Ciava e tasi...

Kid non ero io...perchè come tombeur sono scarsino...
hai presente franco trentalance?
Io sono pincy mezza lancia e per giunta spuntata.

E tu Lothar frate amoli di Romagna...


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non mi tediano. Chiedo perchè sono interessata a come ragiona un traditore.
> E tu sei molto gentile a rispondermi


Non credo si tratti di ragionare. 
E ciò non perché _la testa la perde chi non l'ha_ avrebbe detto una saggia (saggia?) nonnina d'un bel tempo andato. 

Credo che sia un atteggiamento pressoché innato che è insito nella maggioranza di noi e che le _regole_ sociali hanno incanalato nella monogamia che tutto sommato può presentare dei vantaggi in termini evoluzionistici se si pensa all'elevato conto economico che la poligamia comporta (economia in senso biologico e come conseguenza anche tutto il resto).

Il risultato ultimo della selezione è la conservazione del pool genico di una determinata popolazione, rappresentato dal corredo genetico di ognuno dei suoi individui e quindi il tentativo di generare discendenza significa anche aumentare le possibilità di miglioramento per aumento delle possibili generazioni o per selezione sessuale. 

So che l'associare ogni corpo animale od ogni struttura vegetale come un "contenitore di geni" adattato a sopravvivere affinché si trasmettano è riduttivo e di difficile comprensione per i più ma non posso far nulla di fronte ad un buon 40% di essere umani che ancora oggi credono al fatto che la Terra ha qualche decina di migliaia di anni d'età, che c'è stato il diluvio, che Adamo ed Eva sono realmente esistiti e bla bla bla...

Ragionare quindi? Si ragiona forse per respirare? ...

Ovvio che non è tutto e non vorrei sembrare estremamente riduttivo ma è da qui che tutto parte. Compreso il maggior o minor adattamento a quelle costrizioni sociali di cui si parlava. Si sono scritte e si scriveranno ancora milioni di pagine sull'argomento ma è da lì che parte: da quella cellula uovo fecondata con mezzo patrimonio del padre e l'altra metà della madre, con i caratteri femminili inespressi se sarà maschio che si esprimeranno se costui avrà figlie femmine e viceversa con i caratteri maschili inespressi se sarà femmina...

Il resto è autoassemblaggio.

Vi siete persi eh? Godo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche a noi donne piacciono tanto gli uomini che si trasformano in maiali....le coccole, i massaggi e i baci passionali servono solo a farci credere delle piccole indifese.....


Beh insomma detto da Circe...
Quella volta Ulisse dovette trombarti non poco...per liberare i suoi compagni no?


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemm...io ironeggiavo....


Non mi era abbastanza chiaro...sono tonto per certe ironie soprattutto quando manca il tono della voce.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ero a confessare suor scopatrice...arrivo ora...
> Dimmi i tuoi peccati figliuolo...
> Che qui dentro tutti sanno quelli degli altri
> Inventandoseli...
> ...


ciao amico..mi hanno distratto dal lavoro oggi...io Tebe e CHiara siamo scandalizzati..dalla new entry....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non mi era abbastanza chiaro...sono tonto per certe ironie soprattutto quando manca il tono della voce.


eppure sono stata l'unica a "difenderti" quando hai postato il tuo primo 3d.


Ecco, passo inosservata accidenti.


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche a noi donne piacciono tanto gli uomini che si trasformano in maiali....le coccole, i massaggi e i baci passionali servono solo a farci credere delle piccole indifese.....


Nomen omen?

Non mi piace associare il termine _maiale_ a qualcosa che per me, è assolutamente normale se ovviamente circoscritto alla partner che condivide in piena armonia. Ma ammetto onestamente che _grufolare _potrebbe essere una metafora adatta in determinati casi.

E quando occorre anche coccole, baci e carezza hanno il loro momento...meglio se introduttivo o di intermezzo.


----------



## trombeur de femmes (18 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di ragionare.
> E ciò non perché _la testa la perde chi non l'ha_ avrebbe detto una saggia (saggia?) nonnina d'un bel tempo andato.
> 
> Credo che sia un atteggiamento pressoché innato che è insito nella maggioranza di noi e che le _regole_ sociali hanno incanalato nella monogamia che tutto sommato può presentare dei vantaggi in termini evoluzionistici se si pensa all'elevato conto economico che la poligamia comporta (economia in senso biologico e come conseguenza anche tutto il resto).
> ...


Concordo pienamente. Ma che ci vuoi far, la gente e' cosi'. Ma ci sono vari tipi simpatici. Basta ignorare gli...ignoranti ahahha


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao amico..mi hanno distratto dal lavoro oggi...io Tebe e CHiara siamo scandalizzati..dalla new entry....:carneval::carneval::carneval:



io sto sgranando il rosario praticamente.
Lothar ho paura!


----------



## Tr@deUp (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eppure sono stata l'unica a "difenderti" quando hai postato il tuo primo 3d.
> 
> 
> Ecco, passo inosservata accidenti.


Io non amo le faccine, ma tu vedo che ne usi. Magari la prossima volta sua [ironizzo][/ironizzo]


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sto sgranando il rosario praticamente.
> Lothar ho paura!



fai bene...perche'prima per un'attimo e'comparso il mitico Padre Fanton..no faccimaoci indurre in tentazione dice il vecchio fraticello..pare chje la carne sia debole..lo sapevi??


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fai bene...perche'prima per un'attimo e'comparso il mitico Padre Fanton..no faccimaoci indurre in tentazione dice il vecchio fraticello..pare chje la carne sia debole..lo sapevi??



la carne è debole?
Assolutamente no.
Io e te siamo dei fulgidi esempi che alla corruzione dei sensi noi sappiamo resistere.
Io non ho mai ceduto e nemmeno tu, vero?


----------



## Circe (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sto sgranando il rosario praticamente.
> Lothar ho paura!


Vieni qua Tebe, che ti insegno io come comportarti con gli uomini....gli buttiamo un po' di perle ai porcellini e gliele facciamo raccogliere con la lingua che dici?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Io non amo le faccine, ma tu vedo che ne usi. Magari la prossima volta sua [ironizzo][/ironizzo]



si, adoro le faccine.

Ok, la prossima volta quando ironizzo ti avverto


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Vieni qua Tebe, che ti insegno io come comportarti con gli uomini....gli buttiamo un po' di perle ai porcellini e gliele facciamo raccogliere con la lingua che dici?



siiiiiiiii!!!!!!
Ci sto!

Oh...ma non è che poi pensano cose sessuali?


Paura


----------



## Circe (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma detto da Circe...
> Quella volta Ulisse dovette trombarti non poco...per liberare i suoi compagni no?


Visto? Alla fine vi facciamo credere di guidare un gioco che piace prima a noi eh conte??


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar....preghiamo...*

[video=youtube;EiMJr3n6FEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMJr3n6FEI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Circe (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> siiiiiiiii!!!!!!
> Ci sto!
> 
> Oh...ma non è che poi pensano cose sessuali?
> ...


Nooooo stai tranquilla....che ci vedi di sessuale in un uomo carponi sul pavimento che con la lingua raccoglie perle e le porta alla sua padrona? É solo un gesto d'affetto;-)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Visto? Alla fine vi facciamo credere di guidare un gioco che piace prima a noi eh conte??


Sorella cantiamo....

[video=youtube;X_K_cNuikLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_K_cNuikLM&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la carne è debole?
> Assolutamente no.
> Io e te siamo dei fulgidi esempi che alla corruzione dei sensi noi sappiamo resistere.
> Io non ho mai ceduto e nemmeno tu, vero?


ma figurati ....certo che no!!!il vincolo matrimoniale e'indisolubile....vade retro traditori...
aseptta che piusotto vedo LUI....ora chiedo


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;EiMJr3n6FEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMJr3n6FEI&feature=related[/video]


Egregio...che onore vederla qua'...in questo luogo..ma ha letto????cose turche....


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

*ragassi*

Mi sa tanto che non me la contate giusta ahahah. Soprattutto lothar... Ditemi tutto, apriti (come amo ripetere alle mie compagne di viaggio). In ogni caso, la simpatia e l'ironia sono sempre le benvenute


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

*nel merito*

Mi e' capitato raramente di avere donne che amano I'll sesso puro, ma anche a me non piace magari non le a ttiro. Io amo desiderare, ed essere desiderato. I'll primo bacio, l'adrenalina, I sogni. E poi is scopa, voila'


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Egregio...che onore vederla qua'...in questo luogo..ma ha letto????cose turche....


Ma che me frega a me?
Io penso alla musica no...
Lothar senti questa è fantastica...no?

[video=youtube;bHzgYsBAHYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHzgYsBAHYs&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che non me la contate giusta ahahah. Soprattutto lothar... Ditemi tutto, apriti (come amo ripetere alle mie compagne di viaggio). In ogni caso, la simpatia e l'ironia sono sempre le benvenute





trombeur ha detto:


> Mi e' capitato raramente di avere donne che amano I'll sesso puro, ma anche a me non piace magari non le a ttiro. Io amo desiderare, ed essere desiderato. I'll primo bacio, l'adrenalina, I sogni. E poi is scopa, voila'



Non so come tu faccia ad essere così insensibile,
spero che Lothar ti possa ricondurre sulla via della rettitudine.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Mi e' capitato raramente di avere donne che amano I'll sesso puro, ma anche a me non piace magari non le a ttiro. Io amo desiderare, ed essere desiderato. I'll primo bacio, l'adrenalina, I sogni. E poi is scopa, voila'



Certo che sei uno che almeno la pratica la sá...


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so come tu faccia ad essere così insensibile,
> spero che Lothar ti possa ricondurre sulla via della rettitudine.


Dubito ergo sum


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che sei uno che almeno la pratica la sá...


C'e' sempre da imparare, ma qualcosina ho fatto. Ma pratico ancora volentieri


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

*dubbio*

Ma saro' immorale?


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

*solitudine*

Evidente


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Fa piacere che nonostante il tono rilassato della discussione siano state comunque tirate fuori in modo serio delle cose importanti:


- I traditi sono dei fantocci che si fanno ipnotizzare dai preti cattivelli
- i traditi sono degli zombie che seguono la morale
- i traditi non pensano, se pensassero la monogamia verrabba spazzata via in un lampo


I traditi hanno dei dogmi, poveri scemi. I traditori *NO*! Zero schemi mentali.


Tanta stima. Grandi! :up:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Fa piacere che nonostante il tono rilassato della discussione siano state comunque tirate fuori in modo serio delle cose importanti:
> 
> 
> - I traditi sono dei fantocci che si fanno ipnotizzare dai preti cattivelli
> ...


Pensavo fossi solo. Ma scusami se ti abbiamo fatto pensare cio', non era mia intenzione. I traditi come I traditori fanno delle scelte. Tutto qui.


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

E poi le scopate migliori le ho fatte con le tradite...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> E poi le scopate migliori le ho fatte con le tradite...


Ma vuoi stare zitto....uffi...
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

*ordine di scuderia?*

Chissa'


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi stare zitto....uffi...
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ops, mi scuso, ho detto qualcosa di male?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Ops, mi scuso, ho detto qualcosa di male?


No...
Parli troppo e riveli segreti del mestiere no?
Se le traditrici scoprono quello che hai appena scritto...
Invece la copertura delle tradite è necessaria no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma la cosa piu' difficile e' mentire bene, quella e' una vera arte. Suggerimenti?


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Parli troppo e riveli segreti del mestiere no?
> Se le traditrici scoprono quello che hai appena scritto...
> Invece la copertura delle tradite è necessaria no?
> ...


Ehehe, ma a te non hanno detto di abbandonare I'll forum?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Ma la cosa piu' difficile e' mentire bene, quella e' una vera arte. Suggerimenti?


attento....lui e'il cervo della Valsugana....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> attento....lui e'il cervo della Valsugana....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


E' masculo? Vabbe', ogni contributo e' buono, qua non is vede molto. Lothar, tu che sei ovviamente della mia specie, che mi dici


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Forse gli infedeli sus to sito sono davvero pochini, manaccia


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

[SIZE=5 ha detto:
			
		

> *Trombeur de femme*[/SIZE];997942]Buongiorno a tutti, io tradisco spesso e volentieri. Mi pare di capire di essere capitato nel sito giusto per scambiare dritte e consigli: allora diamoci sotto-)!
> 
> ciao a tutti
> 
> Gianni




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si diamoci sotto.....o vuoi stare sopra--come preferisci trobeur.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


certo però che se hai bisogno di dritte tant trombeur non sei.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Forse gli infedeli sus to sito sono davvero pochini, manaccia


O forse sono di più di quelli che pensi solo che non fanno tanta pubblicità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Gianni!!!!...da ''collega''ti dico che anche lo credevo..invece ho trovato solo traditi,ottime persone per carita'..ma molto bigotti e integralisti..e te ne accorgerai presto...i traditori sono 4..compreso il *sottoscritto*


??? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Nooooo stai tranquilla....che ci vedi di sessuale in un uomo carponi sul pavimento che con la lingua raccoglie perle e le porta alla sua padrona? É solo un gesto d'affetto;-)


dici?
A me un pò eccita...

oddio...sto avendo pensieri impure e non con mio marito!

Circe smettila, sei una cattiva compagnia per me!

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che non me la contate giusta ahahah. Soprattutto lothar... Ditemi tutto,* apriti (come amo ripetere alle mie compagne di viaggio).* In ogni caso, la simpatia e l'ironia sono sempre le benvenute



potrei innamorarmi di tanta poesia.
E diventare infedele


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so come tu faccia ad essere così insensibile,
> spero che Lothar ti possa ricondurre sulla via della rettitudine.



perchè io no?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Forse gli infedeli sus to sito sono davvero pochini, manaccia


sveglio...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> per esempio, come gestite il vostro cellulare? questo è abbastanza importante


c'è il cestino per buttarlo via. molto efficiente e impossibile da violare :rotfl:

penso che hai sbagliato posto. non è un sito di incontri amichevoli. comunque sia, ti do il benvenuto, perché un traditore seriale è sempre anche vittima del tradimento dalla sua "fedele" controparte. anche se non lo sai ...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Evidente



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O forse sono di più di quelli che pensi solo che non fanno tanta pubblicità


Ma e' l'anima del commercio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> E' curioso questo mondo di infedeli..
> ma scusa e tua *moglie*?


va a trombare il suo migliore amico :rotfl:

o suo boss :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> interessante!allora perche'tradisci se hai tutto sto be n di Dio in casa???per quel che so chi tradisce,lo fa'perche'manca il sesso in casa.....o no??illuminami...


se non si spela il glande non è felice :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi stare zitto....uffi...
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



ma no


lascialo fare mi sto divertendo non sai quanto:rotfl:
:rotfl:

ascolta trobeur....quanto è grande il tuo coso????


dimmi caro....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ho capito.
> quattro volte tua moglie alla settimana e poi con l'amante?
> Ci vuole il fisico. quanti anni hai?


rispondo io, posso? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> devi assolutamente renderci partecipi


tu sì che sai ammutolire i maschi ... o sarà femmina? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> ma voi non contribuite?


come no? ho il pop-corn, la birra e sono di buon umore :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe, grazie per essere stata gentile  *mi aspettavo una risposta peggiore*.
> 
> Mo andiamo avanti, leggiamo il trombatore doc e prendiamo tutti appunti traditi e traditori, nsi sa mai insegneremo ai nostri figli qualcosa.


possiamo sempre migliorare in peggio :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Fa piacere che nonostante il tono rilassato della discussione siano state comunque tirate fuori in modo serio delle cose importanti:
> 
> 
> - I traditi sono dei fantocci che si fanno ipnotizzare dai preti cattivelli
> ...


meno male che i traditi spesso hanno il vile denaro che ai traditori non serve :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Nooooo stai tranquilla....che ci vedi di sessuale in un uomo carponi sul pavimento che con la lingua raccoglie perle e le porta alla sua padrona? É solo un gesto d'affetto;-)







Circe....

Standing ovulation....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Ma la cosa piu' difficile e' mentire bene, quella e' una vera arte. Suggerimenti?



Metodo di totale immedesimazione alla De Niro.

Ti devi autoconvincere di quello che propini. Allora viene fuori tutto limpido come detto da un ragazzino appena confessato.


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

*Viva l'infedeltà*



Tebe ha detto:


> perchè io no?


Non si potrebbe mai avvicinare la Divina.

Mai.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metodo di totale immedesimazione alla De Niro.
> 
> Ti devi autoconvincere di quello che propini. Allora viene fuori tutto limpido come detto da un ragazzino appena confessato.



- "Hai un'altra? Mi tradisci?"

- [video=youtube;r6hp5g9Cx2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6hp5g9Cx2Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur de femme ha detto:


> per esempio, come gestite il vostro cellulare? questo è abbastanza importante


lo infiliamo nel sedere dei traditori, così te ne fai un'idea


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei innamorarmi di tanta poesia.
> E diventare infedele


Poeta sono poeta, nessun dubbio. Spesso mi soprendo a ritenermi troppo sensibile. Poi scopo e voial'


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> lo infiliamo nel sedere dei traditori, così te ne fai un'idea


Uh gesu', ma traditori gay spero...


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metodo di totale immedesimazione alla De Niro.
> 
> Ti devi autoconvincere di quello che propini. Allora viene fuori tutto limpido come detto da un ragazzino appena confessato.


Buona. Io spesso uso fatti e circostanze veramente accadute, eludendo I fatti scottanti. Esempio. Mi trombo l'amante in chiesa. Sono stato in chiesa....


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Una volta mi aveva quasi beccato. Quel debosciato del mio figlio maggiore sta sempre a rovistare in macchina. Trova un qualcosa che non doveva trovare. Io la faccio sparire in fretta due secondi prima che mia moglie entri in macchina


----------



## trombeur solo abbandonato (18 Settembre 2012)

Quanto ai traditi, non per fare I'll ruffiano, ma io li difendo sempre e spesso con successo


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur solo abbandonato ha detto:


> Quanto ai traditi, non per fare I'll ruffiano, ma io li difendo sempre e spesso con successo


Cosa vuoi dire?

Ma poi per curiosità, cos'è che ti aveva tanato tuo figlio?

Una volta - diversi anni fa - nella macchina del papà di un mio amico avevamo beccato un perizoma
ahahahahaha


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur solo abbandonato ha detto:


> Quanto ai traditi, non per fare I'll ruffiano, ma io li difendo sempre e spesso con successo



oddio tua moglie ti ha beccato?


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio tua moglie ti ha beccato?


No quasi ha detto,
perchè posti senza leggere?


Almeno la fatica di leggere!
Cribbio.

Poi non lamentiamoci che il forum va in vacca.



























Ciao Free


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No quasi ha detto,
> perchè posti senza leggere?
> 
> 
> ...


ma Ultimo S, non vedi che è solo e abbandonato??
c'è scritto nel nick:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma Ultimo S, non vedi che è solo e abbandonato??
> c'è scritto nel nick:mrgreen:


No non l'ho visto in effetti 


Posso mandarti un MP?
Niente foto ignudo, non ti voglio compromettere la cena.

Vorrei chiederti una cosa della quale parlavi non ricordo quando.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No non l'ho visto in effetti
> 
> 
> Posso mandarti un MP?
> ...



certo caro:inlove:

era una qualche cazzata, temo:rotfl:


----------



## tombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma Ultimo S, non vedi che è solo e abbandonato??
> c'è scritto nel nick:mrgreen:


Ha ragione free, c'e' nel nick. Ma mi riferivo all'abbandono dei commentatori. Manco piu' offese mi becco. Sono proprio solo...-)

Quel mangia-a-gratis del nano aveva individuato una matita del trucco non di mia moglie. 

Sui traditi, dico sempre alle mie amanti che I loro mariti le amano, che I problemi is risolvono etc. E spesso aiuta. Loro pero' rispondono al microfono per farmi sentire meglio


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

tombeur ha detto:


> Ha ragione free, c'e' nel nick. Ma mi riferivo all'abbandono dei commentatori. Manco piu' offese mi becco. Sono proprio solo...-)
> 
> Quel mangia-a-gratis del nano aveva individuato una matita del trucco non di mia moglie.
> 
> Sui traditi, dico sempre alle mie amanti che I loro mariti le amano, che I problemi is risolvono etc. E spesso aiuta. Loro pero' rispondono al microfono per farmi sentire meglio



mi hai fatto spaventare per niente!:rotfl:

sei simpatico


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

tombeur ha detto:


> Ha ragione free, c'e' nel nick. Ma mi riferivo all'abbandono dei commentatori. Manco piu' offese mi becco. Sono proprio solo...-)
> 
> Quel mangia-a-gratis del nano aveva individuato una matita del trucco non di mia moglie.
> 
> *Sui traditi, dico sempre alle mie amanti che I loro mariti le amano, che I problemi is risolvono etc. E spesso aiuta*. Loro pero' rispondono al microfono per farmi sentire meglio


Se vabbè però ammetterei che è facile giocare sulle debolezze delle persone


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo caro:inlove:
> 
> era una qualche cazzata, temo:rotfl:


Mandato :inlove:


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Oggi sono fedele. Mia moglie e' uscita a cena e quei parassiti dei figli dormono. Potevo chiamare (ma anche chiavare) la vicina (comodissimo, la consiglio a tutti) ma mi sono astenuto in onore del forum. Speriamo di fare almeno due chiacchiere-)


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Oggi sono fedele.* Mia moglie e' uscita a cena e quei parassiti dei figli dormono*. Potevo chiamare (ma anche chiavare) la vicina (comodissimo, la consiglio a tutti) ma mi sono astenuto in onore del forum. Speriamo di fare almeno due chiacchiere-)


ma....
ma.........


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trombeur in astinenza (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se vabbè però ammetterei che è facile giocare sulle debolezze delle persone


Sul serio, io mi spendo sempre per salvare I matrimoni. Molte donne che ho incotrato sono infedeli perche' incerte sul matrimonio. Io sono sempre ad ascoltare ed a provare a salvare quel che c'e'. Ed alle volte, sembra assurdo, un tradimento puo' anche aiutare.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

tombeur ha detto:


> Ha ragione free, c'e' nel nick. Ma mi riferivo all'abbandono dei commentatori. Manco piu' offese mi becco. Sono proprio solo...-)
> 
> Quel mangia-a-gratis del nano aveva individuato una matita del trucco non di mia moglie.
> 
> Sui traditi, dico sempre alle mie amanti che I loro mariti le amano, che I problemi is risolvono etc. E spesso aiuta. Loro pero' rispondono al microfono per farmi sentire meglio



..eppure le donne dovresti conoscerle..
deve essere proprio "piccolo" quel microfono.. per parlarci dentro...
nessuno ti caga più, perchè ti sei cagato da solo.
finito questo 3d... arriva inesorabile la tua ...solitudine.


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur in astinenza ha detto:


> Sul serio, io mi spendo sempre per salvare I matrimoni. Molte donne che ho incotrato sono infedeli perche' incerte sul matrimonio. Io sono sempre ad ascoltare ed a provare a salvare quel che c'e'. *Ed alle volte, sembra assurdo, un tradimento puo' anche aiutare*.


E' una tesi che qui è stata affrontata più volte in effetti ...

Io ci ho pensato molto, e molto a lungo.
E la mi conclusione è:

Boh.

E se fossi tu a venire tradito, come la prenderesti?
Se ti va di rispondere ovvio.


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' una tesi che qui è stata affrontata più volte in effetti ...
> 
> Io ci ho pensato molto, e molto a lungo.
> E la mi conclusione è:
> ...


Haha, boh!

Se dovesse succedere a me? Non so, forse ci rimarrei male, ma perche' non ci tiene abbastanza a me da impedirmi di scoprirlo. Io faccio di tutto...!


----------



## trombeur (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..eppure le donne dovresti conoscerle..
> deve essere proprio "piccolo" quel microfono.. per parlarci dentro...
> nessuno ti caga più, perchè ti sei cagato da solo.
> finito questo 3d... arriva inesorabile la tua ...solitudine.


Data la mia solitudine, faccio eccezione alla mia regola e rispondo pure a te. E ti dico: ti voglio bene come sei! Offendimi pure, io porgero' l'altra palla


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mandato :inlove:



risposto:inlove:

che tresca!:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Data la mia solitudine, faccio eccezione alla mia regola e rispondo pure a te. E ti dico: ti voglio bene come sei! Offendimi pure, io porgero' l'altra palla


che sei solo, ma proprio solo, nella tua cameretta, si vede da quello che scrivi...
non vivere di illusioni, confrontati veramente, ti farebbe davvero bene.
quanta pena mi fai.


----------



## trombeur penoso (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> che sei solo, ma proprio solo, nella tua cameretta, si vede da quello che scrivi...
> non vivere di illusioni, confrontati veramente, ti farebbe davvero bene.
> quanta pena mi fai.


Ma io mi confronto veramente. Comunque la pena e' meglio di niente, grazie


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Haha, boh!
> 
> Se dovesse succedere a me? Non so, forse ci rimarrei male, *ma perche' non ci tiene abbastanza a me da impedirmi di scoprirlo*. Io faccio di tutto...!



Magari vorrebbe farsi scoprire ...
Proprio per lanciarti un segnale di un disagio nella coppia.

Non tutti i traditori sono tranquilli come te.
Se magari "lei" si trovasse ad affrontare un periodo difficile, o dove si sente sola ...

E quel collega che la sa lunga la avvicina ... e le racconta un mucchio di stronzate ...

Sai ... i famosi discorsi da letto ...
E le dice che tutto si aggiusta ... e lei inizia a pensare di aver trovato una persona "che finalmente la capisce"
trova "intesa ad ogni sguardo" ... che i problemi capitano a tutte le coppie, ma che alla fine tutto si sistema ...



:singleeye::singleeye:

Vabbè non volevo sminchiare la discussione


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur penoso ha detto:


> Ma io mi confronto veramente. Comunque la pena e' meglio di niente, grazie


...non cercare le briciole, mezzo uomo... *rinasci*!!!!!!
tira fuori la tua dignità...


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> risposto:inlove:
> 
> che tresca!:rotfl:


Nessuno potrà scoprirla :rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Haha, boh!
> 
> Se dovesse succedere a me? Non so, forse ci rimarrei male, ma perche' non ci tiene abbastanza a me da impedirmi di scoprirlo. Io faccio di tutto...!



ma come mai chiedevi consigli? 
mi sembri esperto
non è che per caso non è questo il punto?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Nessuno potrà scoprirla :rotfl:



_cielo, mio marito!

_:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _cielo, mio marito!
> 
> _:rotfl:


_...cazzo, mia moglie!!!_


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _cielo, mio marito!
> 
> _:rotfl:





Spider ha detto:


> _...cazzo, mia moglie!!!_


_nell'armadio presto!_


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _cielo, mio marito!
> 
> _:rotfl:





Spider ha detto:


> _...cazzo, mia moglie!!!_





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _nell'armadio presto!_



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:scIemi:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _nell'armadio presto!_


_...ammmmooooore, ma da quando usi i profilattici, come lacci emostatici????
_


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _nell'armadio presto!_


_oddio! c'è già un sacco di gente! e scheletri!_:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> _...ammmmooooore, ma da quando usi i profilattici, come lacci emostatici????
> _





free ha detto:


> _oddio! c'è già un sacco di gente! e scheletri!_:rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:scIemi:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

_Amore, hai il colletto macchiato di rossetto_

No tesoro è SANGUE, sai nel tempo libero SQUARTO I BUFALI.


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:scIemi:rotfl::rotfl:



un po'!:mrgreen:

come va tesoro bello?


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> _Amore, hai il colletto macchiato di rossetto_
> 
> No tesoro è *SANGUE, sai nel tempo libero SQUARTO I BUFALI*.





sai che preferivo il rossetto! assassino


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _oddio! c'è già un sacco di gente! e scheletri!_:rotfl:


_....anmmmmmooooore, è la terza volta questa settimana che chiamiamo l'idraulico...
certo non fanno più i rubinetti di una volta..._


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> un po'!:mrgreen:
> 
> come va tesoro bello?



ma...cosi cosi...

tu?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma...cosi cosi...
> 
> tu?


insomma...sono incastrata nell'armadio per colpa di US...:unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> _....anmmmmmooooore, è la terza volta questa settimana che chiamiamo l'idraulico...
> certo non fanno più i rubinetti di una volta..._



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> insomma...sono incastrata nell'armadio per colpa di US...:unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:


Ehm....

Ma non doveva essere una tresca segreta????


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che preferivo il rossetto! *assassino*



ecco Ultimo S non ne combini una giusta!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che preferivo il rossetto! assassino





free ha detto:


> ecco Ultimo S non ne combini una giusta!:rotfl:


Ecco tanato, visto??


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm....
> 
> Ma non doveva essere una tresca segreta????


_ATTENZIONE: gli utenti barricati inutilmente negli armadi del forum sono pregati di uscire uno alla volta con le mutand...ehm, con le mani in alto!
_:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> insomma...sono incastrata nell'armadio per colpa di US...:unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm....
> 
> Ma non doveva essere una tresca segreta????





free ha detto:


> ecco Ultimo S non ne combini una giusta!:rotfl:





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco tanato, visto??



come traditori non valete una cippa! :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco tanato, visto??


sangrè...bisogna avere la stoffa del traditore...
chiedi consigli al "tromber de merd"....


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _ATTENZIONE: gli utenti barricati inutilmente negli armadi del forum sono pregati di uscire uno alla volta con le mutand...ehm, con le mani in alto!
> _:rotfl:


Uff già finito il divertimento.
Ma è stato bello.

Breve ma intenso


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sangrè...bisogna avere la stoffa del traditore...
> chiedi consigli al "tromber de merd"....



è scomparso...

sarà rimasto chiuso nell'armadio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Uff già finito il divertimento.
> Ma è stato bello.
> 
> Breve ma intenso


si, come una scopata....


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sangrè...bisogna avere la stoffa del traditore...
> chiedi consigli al "tromber de merd"....


Ma anche no 

Già fatico a sopportarne una, figurati se mi metto a crermi altri casini.
Sai Spider, a volte invidio i traditori per la capacità che hanno di districarsi tra i vari casini,
sempre a dover creare mille sottefugi...

Che due coglioni.

Si penso che bisogna avere una certa indole.


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si, come una scopata....


No dai almeno su quello mi difendo 

Una cosa della quale vantarmi lasciamela 
Qua girano tutti con delle probobiscidi tra le gambe,
io almeno _tengo duro per un pò_


Che poi lei non se ne accorga è un altro discorso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma anche no
> 
> Già fatico a sopportarne una, figurati se mi metto a crermi altri casini.
> Sai Spider, a volte invidio i traditori per la capacità che hanno di districarsi tra i vari casini,
> ...


già l'indole... magari scopri di averne una... non so l'arte, fotografare... immaginare un viaggio.
la cultura... mai troppa.
Ma alcuni .. pensano che scoparsi tua moglie... sia la miglior cosa, quello si che li fa sentire uomini!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> come traditori non valete una cippa! :rotfl:





Spider ha detto:


> già l'indole... magari scopri di averne una... non so l'arte, fotografare... immaginare un viaggio.
> la cultura... mai troppa.
> Ma alcuni .. pensano che scoparsi tua moglie... sia la miglior cosa, quello si che li fa sentire uomini!!!


Appunto, non ho manco il tempo di coltivare le mie passioni,
non ho certo tempo di andarmi a rompere i maroni invischiandomi in certi casini.

E ci sono tante persone così.
Però ripeto... _è davvero facile infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone_.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Appunto, non ho manco il tempo di coltivare le mie passioni,
> non ho certo tempo di andarmi a rompere i maroni invischiandomi in certi casini.
> 
> E ci sono tante persone così.
> Però ripeto... _è davvero facile infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone_.


_ammmmmmooooooreeee!!!!!
...comunque basta con l'idraulico... cambiamo casa...
hai chiamato il "ragazzo" dei traslochi??????_


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non si potrebbe mai avvicinare la Divina.
> 
> Mai.



però...

ammetto. Tromb fa vacillare la mia fedeltà.

uno strappo alla regola?


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> _ammmmmmooooooreeee!!!!!
> ...comunque basta con l'idraulico... cambiamo casa...
> hai chiamato il "ragazzo" dei traslochi??????_


Per l'appunto


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...
> 
> ammetto. Tromb fa vacillare la mia fedeltà.
> 
> uno strappo alla regola?


ma è il tromb che ho letto io????!!!!!!
cazzo tebe stai ...in astinenza....


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...
> 
> ammetto. Tromb fa vacillare la mia fedeltà.
> 
> uno strappo alla regola?


E' nei momenti difficili, nelle prove della vita,
che devi verificare la solidità del costrutto famigliare.

Quindi, no la tua fede non può vacillare proprio ora.

Masturbazione Tebe.
Masturbazione contro i pensieri impuri.


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' nei momenti difficili, nelle prove della vita,
> che devi verificare la solidità del costrutto famigliare.
> 
> Quindi, no la tua fede non può vacillare proprio ora.
> ...


...certo che se ti masturbi.. con un toy da 30 cm.. il discorso cambia!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo che se ti masturbi.. con un toy da 30 cm.. il discorso cambia!!!!!!!!


E che è un cotechino ???


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E che è un cotechino ???


no, regolarmente in commercio...


----------



## Irene (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Appunto, *non ho manco il tempo di coltivare le mie passioni,*
> non ho certo tempo di andarmi a rompere i maroni invischiandomi in certi casini.
> 
> E ci sono tante persone così.
> Però ripeto... _è davvero facile infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone_.


ciao US....quando torni a scrivere ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao US....quando torni a scrivere ?


Per l'appunto 

Una è proprio quella


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' nei momenti difficili, nelle prove della vita,
> che devi verificare la solidità del costrutto famigliare.
> 
> Quindi, no la tua fede non può vacillare proprio ora.
> ...



posso farmi aiutare?


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso farmi aiutare?


..io non arrivo a tanto..
ma per la causa sono pronto ad immolarmi.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io non arrivo a tanto..
> ma per la causa sono pronto ad immolarmi.



niente di sessuale però. Lo si fa solo per non farmi cadere in tentazione di Tromb, vero?

flapflap


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

No ai pensieri impuri Tebe...


----------



## Circe off line (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> A me un pò eccita...
> 
> oddio...sto avendo pensieri impure e non con mio marito!
> ...


Tebe impara....nella vita le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Vuoi venire con me dappertutto? Dai esci da questo matrimonio monotono e vieni a prenderti un po' di vita fuori!!!!!


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Tebe impara....nella vita le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Vuoi venire con me dappertutto? Dai esci da questo matrimonio monotono e vieni a prenderti un po' di vita fuori!!!!!


se passate zona E.U.R. fate un fischio....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se passate zona E.U.R. fate un fischio....



ci devo venire la settimana prossima

firmato

il fantasma di chiara matraini


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No ai pensieri impuri Tebe...





Circe off line ha detto:


> Tebe impara....nella vita le brave ragazze vanno in paradiso, le cattive dappertutto. Vuoi venire con me dappertutto? Dai esci da questo matrimonio monotono e vieni a prenderti un po' di vita fuori!!!!!



Oddio!!!Mille salvami!
Circe mi sta tentando!
Vuole approfittarsi del mio momento di debolezza!


----------



## Circe off (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!Mille salvami!
> Circe mi sta tentando!
> Vuole approfittarsi del mio momento di debolezza!


Tebe! L'unico modo x non avere tentazioni è cedervi....io ogni tentazione che ho ci cado, e mi tolgo il pensiero ;-)


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ammazza Spider, addirittura devono venire in zona tua...
> 
> Un po' pigro.
> 
> ...


Quello in legno?

Anni fa ho mangiato il gelato li. Gelato....più che altro era una coppona dei campioni.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio!!!Mille salvami!
> Circe mi sta tentando!
> Vuole approfittarsi del mio momento di debolezza!



Il problema è che se parlo ancora un po' di astinenza comincio a sbavare e a levitare per la stanza. 
Ditemi dove trovarci e diamoci 'sta botta di vita! :festa:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Tebe! L'unico modo x non avere tentazioni è cedervi....io ogni tentazione che ho ci cado, e mi tolgo il pensiero ;-)


smettila maledetta!
Sei come il serpente tentatore di Eva!





però...in effetti....mmmmhhhhh


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> se passate zona E.U.R. fate un fischio....


ma scusa, non stavo broccolando me e tentando la mia fedeltà?
lascia stare Circe che è una traditrice che cede alle tentazioni,non fa testo lei.
E' una cattiva ragazza.

Molto meglio portare me, una brava ragazza, sulla via della perdizione, per TE che sei un traditore impenitente!
Non trovi?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il problema è che se parlo ancora un po' di astinenza comincio a sbavare e a levitare per la stanza.
> Ditemi dove trovarci e diamoci 'sta botta di vita! :festa:


stai zitta.
Che con un amante in uscita e un compagno di 10 anni più giovane sono quasi tre settimane che non si scopa.







Sono indignata.
Chiamami per la botta di vita:festa::festa:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai zitta.
> Che con un amante in uscita e un compagno di 10 anni più giovane sono quasi tre settimane che non si scopa.
> 
> 
> ...



Tre settimane...tu mi provochi! :incazzato:
Io convivo con un fantastico esemplare di crisalide timida, facciamo a cambio?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tre settimane...tu mi provochi! :incazzato:
> Io convivo con un fantastico esemplare di crisalide timida, facciamo a cambio?


............



hem....non ero io che io scrivevo, sono stata posseduta da qualcosa che non so bene.

Dicevamo?
A si, che siamo in astinenza.

E va bè dai...almeno noi abbiamo all'orizzone di scopare prima o poi.

Io almeno...

Ok.seria...

Ma la crisalide è mica l'unico al mondo....:diavoletto:

Tromb ha il suo perchè...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2012)

*finalmente*

ti ringrazio Trombeur per essere sbarcato su questo forum di repressi. Finalmente qualcuno che fa quasi tanto sesso quanto ne faccio io. Non ne parlare troppo però... cerca di capire che per chi... ehm... insomma... parlare di sesso orale qui è come parlare di ostriche a chi ha la tessera punti del mac, non so se mi spiego. Ho letto che tu ti dai da fare per rendere un po' più accettabile la vita di chi è stato tradito. Bravo, riesci dove io fallisco. Io non ce la faccio, tutte quelle lacrime che escono ancora prima che io abbia tirato fuori la frusta mi demotivano. Ho letto i tuoi quesiti... beh, ovviamente il cellulare ufficiale non ha traccia di certe attività... ho avuto per un certo periodo un secondo cellulare ma una volta ho rischiato... quindi mi sono ispirata ai professionisti, uscendo un po' dagli schemi: post-it. Facili da nascondere, alla peggio li puoi mangiare e sono assolutamente anonimi se scrivi in stampato con la mano meno abile. E nessuno pensa a controllare i post-it... li lascio in evidenza e nessuno li guarda.Nemmeno quando ci scrivo la lista della spesa, per dire. Invece avrei bisogno di consigli per come troncare con gli amanti: il mio problema è connaturato nel tipo di rapporto che instauro con loro... più io li tratto male... più loro mi strisciano dietro uggiolando, non so se rendo l'idea. Non parliamo poi di applicare la tua tecnica: una volta ci ho provato e quello mi ha chiesto se la prossima volta avrebbe potuto assistere... me lo ha chiesto piangendo, capisci? cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ringrazio Trombeur per essere sbarcato su questo forum di repressi. Finalmente qualcuno che fa quasi tanto sesso quanto ne faccio io. Non ne parlare troppo però... cerca di capire che per chi... ehm... insomma... parlare di sesso orale qui è come parlare di ostriche a chi ha la tessera punti del mac, non so se mi spiego. Ho letto che tu ti dai da fare per rendere un po' più accettabile la vita di chi è stato tradito. Bravo, riesci dove io fallisco. Io non ce la faccio, tutte quelle lacrime che escono ancora prima che io abbia tirato fuori la frusta mi demotivano. Ho letto i tuoi quesiti... beh, ovviamente il cellulare ufficiale non ha traccia di certe attività... ho avuto per un certo periodo un secondo cellulare ma una volta ho rischiato... quindi mi sono ispirata ai professionisti, uscendo un po' dagli schemi: post-it. Facili da nascondere, alla peggio li puoi mangiare e sono assolutamente anonimi se scrivi in stampato con la mano meno abile. E nessuno pensa a controllare i post-it... li lascio in evidenza e nessuno li guarda.Nemmeno quando ci scrivo la lista della spesa, per dire. Invece avrei bisogno di consigli per come troncare con gli amanti: il mio problema è connaturato nel tipo di rapporto che instauro con loro... più io li tratto male... più loro mi strisciano dietro uggiolando, non so se rendo l'idea. Non parliamo poi di applicare la tua tecnica: una volta ci ho provato e quello mi ha chiesto se la prossima volta avrebbe potuto assistere... me lo ha chiesto piangendo, capisci? cosa mi consigli?



.....

non ho resistito con lo smeraldo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....
> 
> non ho resistito con lo smeraldo.


ciao piccola. Io te l'ho detto... tu esci con me un paio di sere e ti si apre un mondo. Niente post-it rosa però.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao piccola. Io te l'ho detto... tu esci con me un paio di sere e ti si apre un mondo. Niente post-it rosa però.


come il rosa no?
Impossibile.
Mi è indispensabile come Chanel.
Ti prego...flapflap


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ammazza Spider, addirittura devono venire in zona tua...
> 
> Un po' pigro.
> 
> ...


..se c'è tempo anche un giro fuori porta... marino, rocca di papa, la via dei laghi...
tutta in moto...la mia...


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe questo è il TROMB...che immagini la sera.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come il rosa no?
> Impossibile.
> Mi è indispensabile come Chanel.
> Ti prego...flapflap


No, rosa no. al limite color malva. Rosa è.... argh. Peccato che neri siano un po' inefficaci quando si scrive. Un ber rosso ceralacca.... mhhh


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

questo quello che sogni.....


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2012)

questo quello che ti ritrovi... la mattina!!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prima o poi...

Neretto tentatore...:blank:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Tebe questo è il TROMB...che immagini la sera.....View attachment 5670



oddio no.
Uno così mi smonta come pinocchio.
No no...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Una volta mi aveva quasi beccato. Quel debosciato del mio figlio maggiore sta sempre a rovistare in macchina. Trova un qualcosa che non doveva trovare. Io la faccio sparire in fretta due secondi prima che mia moglie entri in macchina


quando tuo figlio scopre la comodità, sarai eterno debitore e non potrai farci nulla. eterni debitori sono traditi dalla propria sorte. ancora benvenuto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> _Amore, hai il colletto macchiato di rossetto_
> 
> *No tesoro è SANGUE, sai nel tempo libero SQUARTO I BUFALI*.


fa-vo-lo-so :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ringrazio Trombeur per essere sbarcato su questo forum di repressi. Finalmente qualcuno che fa quasi tanto sesso quanto ne faccio io. Non ne parlare troppo però... cerca di capire che per chi... ehm... insomma... parlare di sesso orale qui è come parlare di ostriche a chi ha la tessera punti del mac, non so se mi spiego. Ho letto che tu ti dai da fare per rendere un po' più accettabile la vita di chi è stato tradito. Bravo, riesci dove io fallisco. Io non ce la faccio, tutte quelle lacrime che escono ancora prima che io abbia tirato fuori la frusta mi demotivano. Ho letto i tuoi quesiti... beh, ovviamente il cellulare ufficiale non ha traccia di certe attività... ho avuto per un certo periodo un secondo cellulare ma una volta ho rischiato... quindi mi sono ispirata ai professionisti, uscendo un po' dagli schemi: post-it. Facili da nascondere, alla peggio li puoi mangiare e sono assolutamente anonimi se scrivi in stampato con la mano meno abile. E nessuno pensa a controllare i post-it... li lascio in evidenza e nessuno li guarda.Nemmeno quando ci scrivo la lista della spesa, per dire. Invece avrei bisogno di consigli per come troncare con gli amanti: il mio problema è connaturato nel tipo di rapporto che instauro con loro... più io li tratto male... più loro mi strisciano dietro uggiolando, non so se rendo l'idea. Non parliamo poi di applicare la tua tecnica: una volta ci ho provato e quello mi ha chiesto se la prossima volta avrebbe potuto assistere... me lo ha chiesto piangendo, capisci? cosa mi consigli?




sei fantastica....
buongiorno cara....
è da un po che non ti leggevo...
bacio


----------



## trombeur (19 Settembre 2012)

*uscito dall'armadio*

finalmente uscito dall'armadio,ho letto con piacere i voisti commenti. Non che ci siano stati tanti contributi operativi, ma qualche risata me la sono fatta.

provo a commentare su alcune cose;

- su mia moglie e il tradimento: eh si,puo' succedere. Ma alla fine dei giochi e' il rapporto che conta. Io fino ad adesso non ho mai incontrato nessuna che con la quale costruirei quel che ho costruito con mia moglie. Ai fedeli fara' schifo e pena, ma per me e' un rapporto vero. In piu' mia moglie ha creduto in me quando i soldini erano pochi e le prospettive difficili. Abbiamo costruito assieme, nonche' messo al mondo dei marmocchi. Certo, mi direte, che le mento. E vabbe', nulla e' perfetto.

- qualcuno mi ha chiesto che ci faccio qui, se c'e' di piu'. Io ho trovato questo forum che dice per traditori e traditi e sono venuto a condividere, con un po'd'ironia, le mie malefatte. Se non si scherza con i fellow traditori... Ma anche i traditi sono i benvenuti, se riescono a trattenersi dallo sputare addosso, o magari sputano mancandomi.

- per il resto, io mi diverto molto, sono positivo. Penso che la vita vada vissuta e lasciata vivere, nei limiti del codice penale e civile. Sono anche aperto a discutere di etica se del caso, ma alla fine dei giochi, io penso che chi vuole tradire e sa farlo, deve farlo, chi non vuole o rischia troppo a farlo, non deve. La mia etica e' un po' cosi'...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> finalmente uscito dall'armadio,ho letto con piacere i voisti commenti. Non che ci siano stati tanti contributi operativi, ma qualche risata me la sono fatta.
> 
> provo a commentare su alcune cose;
> 
> ...



Ma fai bene a pensarla così.

Tu puoi discutere sull'etica se tutti vogliamo.

L'assassino può discutere penalmente sull'omicidio. 

Azzo cambia se ci sono delle regole e le condizioniamo a nostro comodo? tutto va bene tutto è ok stop e la vita va avanti:up:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

*trombeur*

vorrei un consiglio da te che sei un uomo di mondo e hai fatto il militare a cuneo, vedi io ho un problema serio con le donne, perchè sono sempre meno disposte a venire con me appena scoprono che il mio creapopoli raggiunge i 25 cm..alcune addirittura scappano..in compenso ho scoperto che le mogli dei trombatori traditori apprezzano molto queste qualità.. non è per caso che potresti... ?... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## trombeur (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma fai bene a pensarla così.
> 
> Tu puoi discutere sull'etica se tutti vogliamo.
> 
> ...


il parallelo lo vedo un po' cosi', perche' l'etica ed il codice penale pari non sono. ma vabbe'


----------



## trombeur (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vorrei un consiglio da te che sei un uomo di mondo e hai fatto il militare a cuneo, vedi io ho un problema serio con le donne, perchè sono sempre meno disposte a venire con me appena scoprono che il mio creapopoli raggiunge i 25 cm..alcune addirittura scappano..in compenso ho scoperto che le mogli dei trombatori traditori apprezzano molto queste qualità.. non è per caso che potresti... ?... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma certo accomodati pure, non fare complimenti. magari pero' non me la sfondare-)


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> il* parallelo *lo vedo un po' cosi', perche' l'etica ed il codice penale pari non sono. ma vabbe'


al 42° parallelo ti manderei altro che storie.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma certo accomodati pure, non fare complimenti. magari pero' non me la sfondare-)
> 
> [/OUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> finalmente uscito dall'armadio,ho letto con piacere i voisti commenti. Non che ci siano stati tanti contributi operativi, ma qualche risata me la sono fatta.
> 
> provo a commentare su alcune cose;
> 
> ...


Deve? E' un dovere morale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deve? E' un dovere morale?


Ma certo, assolutamente. Dal momento che so farlo bene, sarebbe uno spreco del mio talento se non lo facessi.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deve? E' un dovere morale?


no, scusami, mi sono espresso male, volevo dire puo' farlo. nessun dovere morale naturalmente


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

Una curiosità: ma tua moglie ha la libertà di scorrazzare a destra e manca o se uno di quelli che io si ma mia moglie mai?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*registrato, potete festerggiare*

per la giia di grandi e piccini, mi sono registrato, anche perche' ste domande sono abbastanza difficili per me


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma certo, assolutamente. Dal momento che so farlo bene, sarebbe uno spreco del mio talento se non lo facessi.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> non posso darti torto pero'...-)


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> per la giia di grandi e piccini, mi sono registrato, anche perche' ste domande sono abbastanza difficili per me





:rotfl:
non.ce.la.posso.fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma certo, assolutamente. Dal momento che so farlo bene, sarebbe uno spreco del mio talento se non lo facessi.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Una curiosità: ma tua moglie ha la libertà di scorrazzare a destra e manca o se uno di quelli che io si ma mia moglie mai?


non discutiamo di questo argomento, ma se lo fa e non si fa scoprire, no problem. se la scopro, sarei costretto a dirle che la perdono, ma che dopo questa batosta non riusciro' piu' ad essere fedele ne' a fare la spesa...ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> il parallelo lo vedo un po' cosi', perche' l'etica ed il codice penale pari non sono. ma vabbe'



E' vero, e spesso nel campo medico, si hanno questioni.
Ma non centra nulla quest'argomento con quello che volevo esprimere. D'altronde come si cambia l'etica a proprio piacimento, si cambiano le leggi. Compreso ora?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma sì, dài... tu però hai ignorato i miei post...
> ...


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> non discutiamo di questo argomento, ma se lo fa e non si fa scoprire, no problem. se la scopro, sarei costretto a dirle che la perdono, ma che dopo questa batosta non riusciro' piu' ad essere fedele ne' a fare la spesa...ahahahah



allora c'è da lavorarci, se accadesse non dovrai neanche più cercare come nascondere le tue infedeltà e passeresti anche da martire   come dire prendere due piccioni con una fava


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero, e spesso nel campo medico, si hanno questioni.
> Ma non centra nulla quest'argomento con quello che volevo esprimere. D'altronde come si cambia l'etica a proprio piacimento, si cambiano le leggi. Compreso ora?


questo e' un punto piu' sostanziale. Il rapporto tra etica e leggi secondo me e' legato alla societa' in cui vivi. Per rimanere nel tradimento, nella nostra societa' era reato, ora non le e' piu'. Lo e' ancora nei paesi islamici. Io rispetto le leggi, ma l'etica la scelgo. Se le leggi contengono norme etiche che non condivido se posso, cambio paese. A un musulmano (ancor di piu' musulmana) che fosse come me consiglierei di lasciare, per dire, l'iran


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> allora c'è da lavorarci, se accadesse non dovrai neanche più cercare come nascondere le tue infedeltà e passeresti anche da martire  come dire prendere due piccioni con una fava


 ma lo sai che hai ragione-)


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> questo e' un punto piu' sostanziale. Il rapporto tra etica e leggi secondo me e' legato alla societa' in cui vivi. Per rimanere nel tradimento, nella nostra societa' era reato, ora non le e' piu'. Lo e' ancora nei paesi islamici. Io rispetto le leggi, ma l'etica la scelgo. Se le leggi contengono norme etiche che non condivido se posso, cambio paese. A un musulmano (ancor di piu' musulmana) che fosse come me consiglierei di lasciare, per dire, l'iran



Anche perchè un'iraniana traditrice (o adultera) se beccata la lapidano.............


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*consiglio*

ho notato una nuova notifica. ho aperto e mi dice che mi hanno disapprovato: che ho fatto?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma sì, dài... tu però hai ignorato i miei post...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho notato una nuova notifica. ho aperto e mi dice che mi hanno disapprovato: che ho fatto?





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e lo chiede lui....................................


sei forte davvero...mi fai ridere quasi quasi ti approvo....................forse eh?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Anche perchè un'iraniana traditrice (o adultera) se beccata la lapidano.............


eh si, li e' robetta seria. meno male che so' nato in ittali'


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> eh si, li e' robetta seria. meno male che so' nato in ittali'



ma tu sei uomo, a te mica ti lapiderebbero


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e lo chiede lui....................................
> 
> ...


domanda idiota eh?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ma tu sei uomo, a te mica ti lapiderebbero


no, ma comunque e'reato se non sbaglio. l'adulterio e' proebito


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho notato una nuova notifica. ho aperto e mi dice che mi hanno disapprovato: che ho fatto?



Questo forum è soggetto ad automoderazione.
Gli utenti hanno la possibilità di approvare o disapprovare i post, seguendo certe regole che puoi trovare appunto nel regolamento.

Vuol dire che un tuo post è stato giudicato inappropriato da qualcuno.

Se ricevi troppe disapprovazioni vieni escluso dal forum per un certo periodo di tempo.
Al contempo, se vieni approvato questo rischio si allontana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non e' che ti ricordi piu' o meno dove sono?qua ci sono un miliardo di pagine
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti ringrazio Trombeur per essere sbarcato su questo forum di repressi. Finalmente qualcuno che fa quasi tanto sesso quanto ne faccio io. Non ne parlare troppo però... cerca di capire che per chi... ehm... insomma... parlare di sesso orale qui è come parlare di ostriche a chi ha la tessera punti del mac, non so se mi spiego. Ho letto che tu ti dai da fare per rendere un po' più accettabile la vita di chi è stato tradito. Bravo, riesci dove io fallisco. Io non ce la faccio, tutte quelle lacrime che escono ancora prima che io abbia tirato fuori la frusta mi demotivano. Ho letto i tuoi quesiti... beh, ovviamente il cellulare ufficiale non ha traccia di certe attività... ho avuto per un certo periodo un secondo cellulare ma una volta ho rischiato... quindi mi sono ispirata ai professionisti, uscendo un po' dagli schemi: post-it. Facili da nascondere, alla peggio li puoi mangiare e sono assolutamente anonimi se scrivi in stampato con la mano meno abile. E nessuno pensa a controllare i post-it... li lascio in evidenza e nessuno li guarda.Nemmeno quando ci scrivo la lista della spesa, per dire. Invece avrei bisogno di consigli per come troncare con gli amanti: il mio problema è connaturato nel tipo di rapporto che instauro con loro... più io li tratto male... più loro mi strisciano dietro uggiolando, non so se rendo l'idea. Non parliamo poi di applicare la tua tecnica: una volta ci ho provato e quello mi ha chiesto se la prossima volta avrebbe potuto assistere... me lo ha chiesto piangendo, capisci? cosa mi consigli?


trovato. Che dire, magari potresti tentare ridendo delle loro prestazioni sessuali, di solito funziona


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo forum è soggetto ad automoderazione.
> Gli utenti hanno la possibilità di approvare o disapprovare i post, seguendo certe regole che puoi trovare appunto nel regolamento.
> 
> Vuol dire che un tuo post è stato giudicato inappropriato da qualcuno.
> ...


capito. allora utenti, approvatemi presto, perche' sono stato disapprovato. io merito l'approvazione, portero' un milione di posti di lavoro e abbassero' le tasse


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> capito. allora utenti, *approvatemi presto*, perche' sono stato disapprovato. io merito l'approvazione, portero' un milione di posti di lavoro e abbassero' le tasse




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*disapprovazione a cascata*

mi tocca leggere 'sto regolamento,perche' mi disapprovano a gogo'. io no compriendo, eppure sono cosi' attento a essere cortese


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


annuccia fai qualcosa tu. io mi leggo il regolamento.

Ps:se per caso questo post offende, ritiro. Si prega approvare post ripetutamente. I proventi verrano utilizzati per un centro di recupero di infedeli


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi tocca leggere 'sto regolamento,perche' mi disapprovano a gogo'. io no compriendo, eppure sono cosi' attento a essere cortese



io ti ho approvato, mi fai ridere


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> trovato. Che dire, magari potresti tentare ridendo delle loro prestazioni sessuali, di solito funziona


bè... io lo trovo autolesionistico. Insomma... io seleziono, mica faccio l'amante come opera di volontariato. Sai... c'è un'amante così qui... più che un'amante direi persona dedita ai casi disperati, ma non è il mio caso. Quindi, se scelgo uno come amante... insomma... è perchè ne vale la pena. Poi mi pare brutto uscirne con il dileggio. Vorrei trovare un modo elegante, che mi si confaccia. In modo che rimanga comunque un bel ricordo per entrambi... ma non è facile. C'è poca attenzione alla forma di questi tempi, ma per me l'eleganza ed il savoir faire sono molto importanti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi tocca leggere 'sto regolamento,perche' mi disapprovano a gogo'. io no compriendo, eppure sono cosi' attento a essere cortese


Traditi. Gentaccia. Ci ucciderebbero se potessero. Ti ho dato uno smeraldo.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io ti ho approvato, mi fai ridere


grazie mille, cosi' posso risalire la china, che qui me la vedo bruttina. mi sa che i canoni sono un po' rigidi

PS: premere tasto approvazione per disapprovare. grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... io lo trovo autolesionistico. Insomma... io seleziono, mica faccio l'amante come opera di volontariato. Sai... c'è un'amante così qui... più che un'amante direi persona dedita ai casi disperati, ma non è il mio caso. Quindi, se scelgo uno come amante... insomma... è perchè ne vale la pena. Poi mi pare brutto uscirne con il dileggio. Vorrei trovare un modo elegante, che mi si confaccia. In modo che rimanga comunque un bel ricordo per entrambi... ma non è facile. C'è poca attenzione alla forma di questi tempi, ma per me l'eleganza ed il savoir faire sono molto importanti.



gli dici che è stato così ultrabravo che ti ha soddisfatto il desiderio sessuale fino alla fine dei giorni, e che quindi ora hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi grazie a lui, sì, sì, proprio a lui, no certo che non ti sto prendendo in giro ma per chi mi prendi, sì la pace dei sensi grazie all'estremo godimento che mi hai regalato.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... io lo trovo autolesionistico. Insomma... io seleziono, mica faccio l'amante come opera di volontariato. Sai... c'è un'amante così qui... più che un'amante direi persona dedita ai casi disperati, ma non è il mio caso. Quindi, se scelgo uno come amante... insomma... è perchè ne vale la pena. Poi mi pare brutto uscirne con il dileggio. Vorrei trovare un modo elegante, che mi si confaccia. In modo che rimanga comunque un bel ricordo per entrambi... ma non è facile. C'è poca attenzione alla forma di questi tempi, ma per me l'eleganza ed il savoir faire sono molto importanti.


ma io mi riferivo al momento in cui vuoi tagliare i ponti, pero' la seconda critica rimane. alura alure, e dire che hai deciso di essere fedele?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Traditi. Gentaccia. Ci ucciderebbero se potessero. Ti ho dato uno smeraldo.


scusami sbriciolata, ma mi DISSOCIO del tutto senno' mi cancellano. a me i traditi piacciono,ho molti amici traditi. sono anche parte di un club traditi e devolgo loro parte del mio stipendio. traditi votatemi

PS se questo messaggio offende qualcuno, mi dissocio da me stesso. Si prega approvare con convinzione


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> gli dici che è stato così ultrabravo che ti ha soddisfatto il desiderio sessuale fino alla fine dei giorni, e che quindi ora hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi grazie a lui, sì, sì, proprio a lui, no certo che non ti sto prendendo in giro ma per chi mi prendi, sì la pace dei sensi grazie all'estremo godimento che mi hai regalato.


che bella idea? ma non potevi suggerirla a me che facevo la bella figura e mi approvavano?

PS: se siete tentati di disapprovarmi, non fatelo. Pensate a quei parassiti dei miei figli che mangiano a sbafo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ho rimediato*

due approvazioni. sono fiero di me


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che bella idea? ma non potevi suggerirla a me che facevo la bella figura e mi approvavano?
> 
> PS: se siete tentati di disapprovarmi, non fatelo. Pensate a quei parassiti dei miei figli che mangiano a sbafo


hahahah!!!!
I parassiti sono sotto la decina di anni? 

Visto che io ho un fortissimo e distorto senso materno, ti immagino coi marmocchi arrampicati addosso a giocare a tarzan e tarzan -tu sei l'albero- e tu che fai il bruto e intanto te li mangi con gli occhi... 

Sono malata oggi, e da malata deliro.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... io lo trovo autolesionistico. Insomma... io seleziono, mica faccio l'amante come opera di volontariato. Sai... c'è un'amante così qui... più che un'amante direi persona dedita ai casi disperati, ma non è il mio caso. Quindi, *se scelgo uno come amante... insomma... è perchè ne vale la pena*. Poi mi pare brutto uscirne con il dileggio. Vorrei trovare un modo elegante, che mi si confaccia. In modo che rimanga comunque un bel ricordo per entrambi... ma non è facile. C'è poca attenzione alla forma di questi tempi, ma per me l'eleganza ed il savoir faire sono molto importanti.


neretto: grazie per la stima e la considerazione che per  me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hahahah!!!!
> I parassiti sono sotto la decina di anni?
> 
> Visto che io ho un fortissimo e distorto senso materno, ti immagino coi marmocchi arrampicati addosso a giocare a tarzan e tarzan -tu sei l'albero- e tu che fai il bruto e intanto te li mangi con gli occhi...
> ...


tra i dieci e gli uno, ma magnano come hulk e hanno difficolta' ad arrampicarsi e poi io lo scrollo. Il meno basso e' particolarmente invadente dato che chiede di giocare con il mio blackberry, scrigno segreto

tu ne hai di nani in casa?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tra i dieci e gli uno, ma magnano come hulk e hanno difficolta' ad arrampicarsi e poi io lo scrollo. Il meno basso e' particolarmente invadente dato che chiede di giocare con il mio blackberry, scrigno segreto
> 
> tu ne hai di nani in casa?



Una principessina


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tra i dieci e gli uno, ma magnano come hulk e hanno difficolta' ad arrampicarsi e poi io lo scrollo. Il meno basso e' particolarmente invadente dato che chiede di giocare con il mio blackberry, scrigno segreto
> 
> tu ne hai di nani in casa?



Ma veramente o scherzi? Cioè, scherzi vè? Mica li chiami parassiti in senso spregiativo, giusto? Eh? Dimmi di si. Dillo, avanti: S-I. Su.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente o scherzi? Cioè, scherzi vè? Mica li chiami parassiti in senso spregiativo, giusto? Eh? Dimmi di si. Dillo, avanti: S-I. Su.



Ma và che gronda melassa lontano un miglio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente o scherzi? Cioè, scherzi vè? Mica li chiami parassiti in senso spregiativo, giusto? Eh? Dimmi di si. Dillo, avanti: S-I. Su.


ma certo joey, si tratta di ironia. no worries (ma ne vuoi uno per caso?)


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> per la giia di grandi e piccini, mi sono registrato, anche perche' ste domande sono abbastanza difficili per me



o no!
la tentazione alla mia fedeltà, si è registrato.

Chanel presto!



TUMP!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma và che gronda melassa lontano un miglio


si vede? ammazza, dal commento di joey mi sentivo  fighissimo, tipo pulp fiction


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi tocca leggere 'sto regolamento,perche' mi disapprovano a gogo'. io no compriendo, eppure sono cosi' attento a essere cortese


però ogni verde che ti arriva ti salva la vita diciamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io ti ho approvato, mi fai ridere



pure io


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma certo joey, si tratta di ironia. no worries (ma ne vuoi uno per caso?)


Meglio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... io lo trovo autolesionistico. Insomma... io seleziono, mica faccio l'amante come opera di volontariato. Sai... c'è un'amante così qui... più che un'amante direi persona dedita ai casi disperati, ma non è il mio caso. Quindi, se scelgo uno come amante... insomma... è perchè ne vale la pena. Poi mi pare brutto uscirne con il dileggio. Vorrei trovare un modo elegante, che mi si confaccia. In modo che rimanga comunque un bel ricordo per entrambi... ma non è facile. C'è poca attenzione alla forma di questi tempi, ma per me l'eleganza ed il savoir faire sono molto importanti.



....non ce la posso fare....
convenite che possiamo essere accusate di circonvenzione di incapace?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma veramente o scherzi? Cioè, scherzi vè? Mica li chiami parassiti in senso spregiativo, giusto? Eh? Dimmi di si. Dillo, avanti: S-I. Su.


TALI PATER .. TALI FILIUS...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Traditi. Gentaccia. Ci ucciderebbero se potessero. *Ti ho dato uno smeraldo.




....basta............


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> o no!
> la tentazione alla mia fedeltà, si è registrato.
> 
> Chanel presto!
> ...



tebe, faro' il bravp e cerchero' di limitare il mio charme or anche carme. sono un traditore gentiluomo

ps; un'approvazione e' per sempre


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia, quanta fantasia!!!!
se stai tutto il giorno a scrivere qui dentro..
il tempo per scoparti le mogli degli altri dove lo trovi?
nel sonno immagino... abbracciato ai pargoletti...


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma certo joey, si tratta di ironia. no worries (ma ne vuoi uno per caso?)



mio papà diceva la stessa cosa quando incontrava delle signore gentili che mi accarezzavano la faccia (io schifata) e urlicchiavano-
-CHE CCCCCCCARIIIIIIIINA QUESTA BAMBINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-
E mio padre -La vuole? Non la tocchi però. Morde.-

avevo pochi anni:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> TALI PATER .. TALI FILIUS...:mrgreen::mrgreen:



talis pater, ma vabbe' dai te la facciamo passare, anche se l'accusa di joey era rivolta a me quindi anche nel merito non hai colto. ma comunque dai, non ci pensare


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tebe, faro' il bravp e cerchero' di limitare il mio charme or anche carme. sono un traditore gentiluomo
> 
> ps; un'approvazione e' per sempre


grazie. Davvero un gentil uomo.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mio papà diceva la stessa cosa quando incontrava delle signore gentili che mi accarezzavano la faccia (io schifata) e urlicchiavano-
> -CHE CCCCCCCARIIIIIIIINA QUESTA BAMBINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-
> E mio padre -La vuole? Non la tocchi però. Morde.-
> 
> avevo pochi anni:unhappy:




ammazza quanta rabbia hai dentro amica mia...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma mia, quanta fantasia!!!!
> se stai tutto il giorno a scrivere qui dentro..
> il tempo per scoparti le mogli degli altri dove lo trovi?
> nel sonno immagino... abbracciato ai pargoletti...


ma tu sei sempre arrabiato?ma dai, facciamo amicizia


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....basta............


faccio notare che io mi sono dissociato. quanto alla tua fedelta' tebe, ehm,mi sono fatto un giro nel forum e, ehm, volevo dirti che, insomma ecco


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mio papà diceva la stessa cosa quando incontrava delle signore gentili che mi accarezzavano la faccia (io schifata) e urlicchiavano-
> -CHE CCCCCCCARIIIIIIIINA QUESTA BAMBINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-
> E mio padre -La vuole? Non la tocchi però. Morde.-
> 
> avevo pochi anni:unhappy:


io mi porto dietro i conti taroccati per dimostrare a possibili acquirenti che i miei consumano poco. sai, la crisi


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mamma mia, quanta fantasia!!!!
> se stai tutto il giorno a scrivere qui dentro..
> il tempo per scoparti le mogli degli altri dove lo trovi?
> nel sonno immagino... abbracciato ai pargoletti...


dai spider, sono pronto a tutto per esserti amico, dimmi cosa devo fare


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> talis pater, ma vabbe' dai te la facciamo passare, anche se l'accusa di joey era rivolta a me quindi anche nel merito non hai colto. ma comunque dai, non ci pensare


l'errore era voluto, e nel merito penso d aver colto in pieno.. vuoi negare di essere un parassita ?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*buone notizie*

mi hanno approvato di nuovo. continuate copiosi, che in na... figni amati se ne beeeeeranno (non ero certo sul numero delle e ed ho abbondato)


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> l'errore era voluto, e nel merito penso d aver colto in pieno.. vuoi negare di essere un parassita ?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


accipicchia che lenza, ne sai una piu' del diavolo


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*non ci posso credere*

mi hanno approvato di nuovo. se va avanti cosi' presto diverro' amministratore. che carisma,che charme, o carme
grazie grazie di cuore


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi hanno approvato di nuovo. se va avanti cosi' presto diverro' amministratore. che carisma,che charme, o carme
> grazie grazie di cuore


..charme, charme... tranquillo,
vai bene, corri alla grande.

...a quando un discorso serio?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..charme, charme... tranquillo,
> vai bene, corri alla grande.
> 
> ...a quando un discorso serio?


grazie spider. quando vuoi, come notavi prima mi sono appiccicato qui.a proposito, poi magari mi aiutate a staccarmi, ma se ne parla dopo


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> grazie spider. quando vuoi, come notavi prima mi sono appiccicato qui.a proposito, poi magari mi aiutate a staccarmi, ma se ne parla dopo


ah, ma allora è vero che scopi poco....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, ma allora è vero che scopi poco....


lo ammetto.facciamo il discorso serio?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> io mi porto dietro i conti taroccati per dimostrare a possibili acquirenti che i miei consumano poco. sai, la crisi



hahahahah! Sei un papà ironico. Che bello! Anche il mio lo era.
Una volta eravamo in un negozio di chincaglierie luccicanti (già le adoravo da piccola) e toccavo tutto.
Ad un certo punto lui si è avvicinato e mi ha detto
-Tebe, se non la smetti di spezzo prima le ossa metacarpali, poi ti spacco il trapezio, il trapezoide, il navicolare, il semiulnare, eccetera.Tebe. facendola semplice ti spacco tutte le ossa delle manine se continui a toccare.-
Io sono scoppiata a ridere perchè faceva sempre così, mentre le persone vicine hanno avuto un attimo di panico...

p.s. I nomi delle ossa della mano li sono andata a cercare perchè non me li ricordavo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> faccio notare che io mi sono dissociato. quanto alla tua fedelta' tebe, ehm,mi sono fatto un giro nel forum e, ehm, volevo dirti che, insomma ecco




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


No no no hai frainteso! Sono tutte illazioni tue, lei è fedelissima ma fedele fedele proprio! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hahahahah! Sei un papà ironico. Che bello! Anche il mio lo era.
> Una volta eravamo in un negozio di chincaglierie luccicanti (già le adoravo da piccola) e toccavo tutto.
> Ad un certo punto lui si è avvicinato e mi ha detto
> -Tebe, se non la smetti di spezzo prima le ossa metacarpali, poi ti spacco il trapezio, il trapezoide, il navicolare, il semiulnare, eccetera.Tebe. facendola semplice ti spacco tutte le ossa delle manine se continui a toccare.-
> ...


io alla mia bestia meno sottosviluppato lo sto perseguitando con i suoi denti nuovi, lui risponde alitandomi in faccia....
io sono per l'educazione all'antica

ps scusa l'intervento nell'altro forum, ma sono un rompiballe


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> No no no hai frainteso! Sono tutte illazioni tue, lei è fedelissima ma fedele fedele proprio! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


me scusasse, ma non le credo, ho letto benisssssssimo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> me scusasse, ma non le credo, ho letto benisssssssimo



Ma ma ma...
Come, non crede A ME?
Mi da forse della bugiarda? Così, senza esserci neppure presentati?!?!?!

Ma dico io se è educazione questa...

Tebe è fedelissima, quanto un cretese sincero!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> faccio notare che io mi sono dissociato. quanto alla tua fedelta' tebe, ehm,mi sono fatto un giro nel forum e, ehm, volevo dirti che, insomma ecco



ma stai scherzando???
Sono fedele!!
Non si chi scriva con il mio nick.

Sbriciolata sei tu?????

Sarà lei sicuramente.
Quella maledetta traditrice con il culo prensile!


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> No no no hai frainteso! Sono tutte illazioni tue, lei è fedelissima ma fedele fedele proprio! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



perchè ridi alla parola fedeltà associata a me?


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> me scusasse, ma non le credo, ho letto benisssssssimo


sentiamo. E cosa avresti letto?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*risposte joint*

parto con gli argomenti seri:
1) culo prensile?

passando al faceto,

ho letto che tebe e'una diversamente fedele.Lo ammette ella in persona. 
sono desolato di dovervi dare delle menzognere (ma posto il mio stile di vita, non sentitevi oltremodo offese)

vi abbraccio intensamente per ripagarvi, sono certo che apprezzerete


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> parto con gli argomenti seri:
> 1) culo prensile?
> 
> passando al faceto,
> ...



ma non hai letto bene. Sono diversamente fedele perchè vorrei essere infedele alla fine, ma visto che l'unico amante che ho, per poco, è diversamente duro, alla fine non riesco mai a concludere.

Ma sono fedele.


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> parto con gli argomenti seri:
> 1) culo prensile?
> 
> passando al faceto,
> ...


oh ma è un nuovo broccolatore?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> oh ma è un nuovo broccolatore?



spero di sì!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> spero di sì!!!



broccoche?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> spero di sì!!!


beh beh....
al momento è un bravo cabarettista....

il che con l'aria che tira male non fa...


ma tromby caro...
perchè non ci racconti qualche storia scabrosa???
qualche avventura??

dimmi come trombi e ti dirò chi sei....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh beh....
> *al momento è un bravo cabarettista*....
> 
> il che con l'aria che tira male non fa...
> ...



Il primo passo per essere un affidabile broccolatore!


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

Si un pò di ironia non guasta in questi giorni "caldi"................


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*eccoci*

ripeto la domanda: broccolatore che e'?

ultima storia? okkei. vado a un convegno a fine agosto. sto un giorno e mezzo, praticamente durissima. ma parto pieno di speranze. saluto calorosamente la famiglia, in particolare i figli che per l'occasione lascio uscire dal garage, tanto non ci sono e se fanno casino me ne fotto.

arrivo, dopo un lungo volo nel quale come al solito ce provo con le hostess poracce. Mission impossible, mi dico. mentre parlo gia' mi guardo in giro. Sempre a caccia il nostro trombeur. Individuo una bella quarantenne, che e'l'inoca a ridere simpaticamente quando faccio cascare malamente il microfono. Implemento la mia solita tecnica: mi convinco che ce la faro', che non posso fallire.

Passiamo alla reception... cont.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ripeto la domanda: broccolatore che e'?
> 
> ultima storia? okkei. vado a un convegno a fine agosto. sto un giorno e mezzo, praticamente durissima. ma parto pieno di speranze. saluto calorosamente la famiglia, *in particolare i figli che per l'occasione lascio uscire dal garage, tanto non ci sono e se fanno casino me ne fotto.
> *
> ...


perchè di solito li tieni segregati in casa o li fai uscire dalla finestra....?

il resto del racconto è avvincente continua caro.....


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ripeto la domanda: broccolatore che e'?
> 
> ultima storia? okkei. vado a un convegno a fine agosto. sto un giorno e mezzo, praticamente durissima. ma parto pieno di speranze. saluto calorosamente la famiglia, in particolare i figli che per l'occasione lascio uscire dal garage, tanto non ci sono e se fanno casino me ne fotto.
> 
> ...



ma che è una fiction? Ce la racconti a puntate?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

troby...si batte la fiacca eh???

partenza da leoni...ma qui se so tutte addormentate.....

è una favola della buonanotte o un racconto pornografico...per capire....
non mi sembri tanto trobeur eh???


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*seconda puntata de "trombeur in ammmerica"*

di solito li chiudo in bagno, ma si erano comportati bene ed allora sono stato magnanimo: garage

siano alla reception. io mi aggiro con fare disinteressato. Tratto il mio argomento da acchiappo: il mio essere un family man. Funziona sempre. La tipa sembra interessata, posto che non mi rifugge. Passo all'attacco, con la mia arma segreta, scherzare.  ci diamo appuntamento per la cena del convegno

domande?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> di solito li chiudo in bagno, ma si erano comportati bene ed allora sono stato magnanimo: garage
> 
> siano alla reception. io mi aggiro con fare disinteressato. Tratto il mio argomento da acchiappo: il mio essere un family man. Funziona sempre. La tipa sembra interessata, posto che non mi rifugge. Passo all'attacco, con la mia arma segreta, scherzare.  ci diamo appuntamento per la cena del convegno
> 
> domande?



Hai visto le previsioni per domani?


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

che domande?

:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*terza puntata: trombeur all'attacco*

scusate, lo stupido lavoro ritarda il mio contributo


siamo a cena, non vicini. vado di sguardi, ma senza esagerare e sempre seguito da un sorriso complice. Pare che va.
si passa ai drink. Trombeur si lancia in un simpatico teatrino che raccoglie l'approvazione dei presenti, inclusa la tipa. Trattasi di consulente argentina. Madre di due figli. Separata, scoprira' piu' tardi il nostro eroe, che per ora si gioca la partita come se fosse sposata. Massimo rispetto della vita familiare, ferrea convinzione che stanotte si tromba. Sono 23 pero', come fara' trombeur a fare la mossa? Cosa puo' fare?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai visto le previsioni per domani?



miiii, e l'ambience? credo non granche'


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*quanta puntata: il riciclo di idee geniali funziona*

mentre il nostro trombeur si spreme le limitate meningi per venirne fuori, ecco l'idea geniale. In realta' gia' utilizzata in gioventu', ma perche' non potrebbe funzionare ancora? E' quasi mezzanotte e trombeur dice: ragazzi, io vado a fare il bagno nell'oceano. E' una fantastica nottata, mi va. Se la tipa accetta, e' un chiaro messaggio. La tipa accetta, ma sfortunatamente anche altre 5 inutili persone. Si va, i particolari sono notevoli. Bagno di notte nell'oceano. Onde, luna. Dura 2 ore, ma i 5 non desistono. Sono le 2. Trombeur comincia a temere la debacle. E' vero che nelle onde l'adrenalina era alta, ci si toccava e non toccava. Insomma, a trombeur non la si fa. Ma sono le 2 cazzeiro....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ue'*

ce siete? no perche' mi sto impegnando...-)


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai visto le previsioni per domani?


io si dicono che piove...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ce siete? no perche' mi sto *impegnando...-)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> figurati se lo facevi normale.....


----------



## free (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mentre il nostro trombeur si spreme le limitate meningi per venirne fuori, ecco l'idea geniale. In realta' gia' utilizzata in gioventu', ma perche' non potrebbe funzionare ancora? E' quasi mezzanotte e trombeur dice: ragazzi, io vado a fare il bagno nell'oceano. E' una fantastica nottata, mi va. Se la tipa accetta, e' un chiaro messaggio. La tipa accetta, ma sfortunatamente anche altre 5 inutili persone. Si va, i particolari sono notevoli. Bagno di notte nell'oceano. Onde, luna. Dura 2 ore, ma i 5 non desistono. Sono le 2. Trombeur comincia a temere la debacle. E' vero che nelle onde l'adrenalina era alta, ci si toccava e non toccava. Insomma, a trombeur non la si fa. Ma sono le 2 cazzeiro....



ma sei matto a rischiare la vita così?

scusa non potevi uscirle il pescIe? (Ultimo Sangre non c'è...):mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ultima puntata: trombeur si libera dei malefici 5*

usciamo dal mare. I 5 non si levano dalle balle. trombeur propone di fermarsi all'idromassaggio esterno. Uno dei 5 va aprendere una tequila e si beve. Si scherza e ride, ma trombeur ha ben altro in testa. Aripropone bagno in oceano. Follia, ma la tipa accetta, ed anche i 5.
A questo punto trombeutr, appena entrato in acqua dice alla tipa: certo che per liberarsi dei tuoi amici alla fine mi sa che trombeur avra' usato tutte le energie e stanotte butta male. E'la mossa giusta, si ride, ci si accorda per far finta di andare a letto. Ci si becca fuori, si va da me e il resto e' pura passione. Primo bacio fuori dalla porta, doccia per liberarsi delle fastidiossissime alghe ma anche per fare qualche altra cosetta. Una notte e mattina (partenza alla mezza) da memories

ecco l'ultima bravata del trombeur


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mentre il nostro trombeur si spreme le limitate meningi per venirne fuori, ecco l'idea geniale. In realta' gia' utilizzata in gioventu', ma perche' non potrebbe funzionare ancora? E' quasi mezzanotte e trombeur dice: ragazzi, io vado a fare il bagno nell'oceano. E' una fantastica nottata, mi va. Se la tipa accetta, e' un chiaro messaggio. La tipa accetta, ma sfortunatamente anche altre 5 inutili persone. Si va, i particolari sono notevoli. Bagno di notte nell'oceano. Onde, luna. Dura 2 ore, ma i 5 non desistono. Sono le 2. Trombeur comincia a temere la debacle. E' vero che nelle onde l'adrenalina era alta, ci si toccava e non toccava. Insomma, a trombeur non la si fa. Ma sono le 2 cazzeiro....



Con delle idee così ...
Accettare é quasi d'obbligo..


----------



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> usciamo dal mare. I 5 non si levano dalle balle. trombeur propone di fermarsi all'idromassaggio esterno. Uno dei 5 va aprendere una tequila e si beve. Si scherza e ride, ma trombeur ha ben altro in testa. Aripropone bagno in oceano. Follia, ma la tipa accetta, ed anche i 5.
> A questo punto trombeutr, appena entrato in acqua dice alla tipa: certo che per liberarsi dei tuoi amici alla fine mi sa che trombeur avra' usato tutte le energie e stanotte butta male. E'la mossa giusta, si ride, ci si accorda per far finta di andare a letto. Ci si becca fuori, si va da me e il resto e' pura passione. Primo bacio fuori dalla porta, doccia per liberarsi delle fastidiossissime alghe ma anche per fare qualche altra cosetta. Una notte e mattina (partenza alla mezza) da memories
> 
> ecco l'ultima bravata del trombeur



Mi sono immaginata ...
La parte selle alghe :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> oh ma è un nuovo broccolatore?



egregia signora Milli non mi deluda.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*tromber*

Grazie di esser approdato qui..hai portato una ventata di aria nuova e allegria...ogni giorno leggere le solite cazzate mi ero veramente appallato!!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

hai mai provato con lo Xanan oppure le gocce EN?  possibile che con la medicina moderna tu debba andare in giro in questo stato?   :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

grazie oscuro, sei molto gentile


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Vado a farmi una sega. Poi rileggo.


----------



## Circe (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> usciamo dal mare. I 5 non si levano dalle balle. trombeur propone di fermarsi all'idromassaggio esterno. Uno dei 5 va aprendere una tequila e si beve. Si scherza e ride, ma trombeur ha ben altro in testa. Aripropone bagno in oceano. Follia, ma la tipa accetta, ed anche i 5.
> A questo punto trombeutr, appena entrato in acqua dice alla tipa: certo che per liberarsi dei tuoi amici alla fine mi sa che trombeur avra' usato tutte le energie e stanotte butta male. E'la mossa giusta, si ride, ci si accorda per far finta di andare a letto. Ci si becca fuori, si va da me e il resto e' pura passione. Primo bacio fuori dalla porta, doccia per liberarsi delle fastidiossissime alghe ma anche per fare qualche altra cosetta. Una notte e mattina (partenza alla mezza) da memories
> 
> ecco l'ultima bravata del trombeur


Le punti sempre tu, o a volte ti puntano e ti lasci usare?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> hai mai provato con lo Xanan oppure le gocce EN? possibile che con la medicina moderna tu debba andare in giro in questo stato? :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


le provero' grazie per la cortese attenzione


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Trombeur*

Ma quale gentile è la verità....le solite cazzate ogni giorno....!!!


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> usciamo dal mare. I 5 non si levano dalle balle. trombeur propone di fermarsi all'idromassaggio esterno. Uno dei 5 va aprendere una tequila e si beve. Si scherza e ride, ma trombeur ha ben altro in testa. Aripropone bagno in oceano. Follia, ma la tipa accetta, ed anche i 5.
> A questo punto trombeutr, appena entrato in acqua dice alla tipa: certo che per liberarsi dei tuoi amici alla fine mi sa che trombeur avra' usato tutte le energie e stanotte butta male. E'la mossa giusta, si ride, ci si accorda per far finta di andare a letto. Ci si becca fuori, si va da me e il resto e' pura passione. Primo bacio fuori dalla porta, doccia per liberarsi delle fastidiossissime alghe ma anche per fare qualche altra cosetta. Una notte e mattina (partenza alla mezza) da memories
> 
> ecco l'ultima bravata del trombeur


TRomb, complimenti ce l'hai fatta a scopare!!!!!
ma dove facevate il bagno?...nel mar dei sargassi?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sono immaginata ...
> La parte selle alghe :rotfl:


dato che la menzioni, la parte delle alghe difatti merita. mentre i due si baciano appassionatamente, si rimuovono i costumi e si chiedono se docciarsi o buttarsi subito a letto, data la passione travolgente. Il costume della tipa ha delle alghe qui e la, ma qunto al trombeur, quando si rimuove il costume lo spettacolo e' notevole: sembra uno scoglio con una punta che spunta. Si opta per la doccia....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> dato che la menzioni, la parte delle alghe difatti merita. mentre i due si baciano appassionatamente, si rimuovono i costumi e si chiedono se docciarsi o buttarsi subito a letto, data la passione travolgente. Il costume della tipa ha delle alghe qui e la, ma qunto al trombeur, quando si rimuove il costume lo spettacolo e' notevole: sembra uno scoglio con una punta che spunta. Si opta per la doccia....



Hahahahahahah!!!!!

Ma poi le energie, dopo bagno nell'oceano, idro, ribagno nell'oceano, magari mezzo sbronzetto, notte tarda...
Bè, le energie ti son bastate?
E soprattutto, sono sembrate sufficienti alla signora?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale gentile è la verità....le solite cazzate ogni giorno....!!!


ma alla fine e' piacevole scamiare messaggi, io non lo faccio mai ma mi sto divertendo molto. ovvio che non scriviamo chissa' cosa, ma ci si diverte. qundo non si litiga pero'....-) (a proposito, hai fatto pace con tebe?)


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> dato che la menzioni, la parte delle alghe difatti merita. mentre i due si baciano appassionatamente, si rimuovono i costumi e si chiedono se docciarsi o buttarsi subito a letto, data la passione travolgente. Il costume della tipa ha delle alghe qui e la, ma qunto al trombeur, *quando si rimuove il costume lo spettacolo e' notevole: sembra uno scoglio con una punta che spunta. *Si opta per la doccia....



ti riferisci al lato B vero?..
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*Tromber*

Tebe chi?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Sega terminata, sigaretta fumata, caffè sempre pronto accanto, avanti con la prossima lettura.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> Ma poi le energie, dopo bagno nell'oceano, idro, ribagno nell'oceano, magari mezzo sbronzetto, notte tarda...
> Bè, le energie ti son bastate?
> E soprattutto, sono sembrate sufficienti alla signora?


nel risponderti non potrei evitare di elogiarmi. Ma ho le email della signora, alla bisogna..-)


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> nel risponderti non potrei evitare di elogiarmi. Ma ho le email della signora, alla bisogna..-)



Ti fai rilasciare lettere di referenze?
Previdente!


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> dato che la menzioni, la parte delle alghe difatti merita. mentre i due si baciano appassionatamente, si rimuovono i costumi e si chiedono se docciarsi o buttarsi subito a letto, data la passione travolgente. Il costume della tipa ha delle alghe qui e la, ma qunto al trombeur, quando si rimuove il costume lo spettacolo e' notevole: sembra uno scoglio con una punta che spunta. Si opta per la doccia....


fossi in te Tromb...però la prossima volta un pò di "insalatina" la lascerei..
vuoi mettere baciare la passerotta...e sentire l'odore del mare!


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Sega terminata*, sigaretta fumata, caffè sempre pronto accanto, avanti con la prossima lettura.



neretto: pensavi al Tromber?....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Alla bisogna, in quale parte di Italia si dice ?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> fossi in te Tromb...però la prossima volta un pò di "insalatina" la lascerei..
> vuoi mettere baciare la passerotta...e sentire l'odore del mare!




ti quoto....:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Le punti sempre tu, o a volte ti puntano e ti lasci usare?


domanda difficile. Non posso escludere che la tipa abbia puntato me. Io credo che le donne mandino dei messaggi in qualche modo. Esempio, iol'ho notata perche' ha sorriso in maniera carina quando ho fatto cadere il mio microfono, come un fesso. Non era forse un modo per selezionarmi? Chissa'


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: pensavi al Tromber?....:mrgreen:




Ma allura si propr scem! 

La lettura sua mi attizza.... e me stimola.


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sega terminata, sigaretta fumata, caffè sempre pronto accanto, avanti con la prossima lettura.


..e con la prossima sega!!!!
claudio, sta attento...che diventi cieco!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> domanda difficile. Non posso escludere che la tipa abbia puntato me. Io credo che le donne mandino dei messaggi in qualche modo. Esempio, iol'ho notata perche' ha sorriso in maniera carina quando ho fatto cadere il mio microfono, come un fesso. Non era forse un modo per selezionarmi? Chissa'



Al microfono caduto ti ha notato e si è chiesta se poteva fare un pensierino su di te
Allo spettacolino propendeva discretamente per il sì
Alla cena si è decisa a darti una chance
prima del primo bagno era già più che disposta


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe chi?:rotfl:



lascio stare, ma sono certo che siete un gruppo di persone simpatiche ed affiatate e sarebbe un peccato rovinarlo per delle discussioni. detto questo mi ritiro e continuo a scherzare


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e con la prossima sega!!!!
> claudio, sta attento...che diventi cieco!!!!




Ascolta, stai parlando con un uomo maturo, con la mamma sempre viva, e con le carote da essa consigliata per questi casi specifici. :mrgreen::mrgreen: Tzè!


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lascio stare, ma sono certo che siete un gruppo di persone simpatiche ed affiatate e sarebbe un peccato rovinarlo per delle discussioni. detto questo mi ritiro e continuo a scherzare


Tromb, che dire...
vai alla grande, 
...vedrai alla prima litigata.:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lascio stare, ma sono certo che siete un gruppo di persone simpatiche ed affiatate e sarebbe un peccato rovinarlo per delle discussioni. detto questo mi ritiro e continuo a scherzare



bravo! non mettere altra carne al fuoco...le discussioni capitano...


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta, stai parlando con un uomo maturo, con la mamma sempre viva, e con le carote da essa consigliata per questi casi specifici. :mrgreen::mrgreen: Tzè!



..usale bene...ste carote!!!!!
...sc*i*emo.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al microfono caduto ti ha notato e si è chiesta se poteva fare un pensierino su di te
> Allo spettacolino propendeva discretamente per il sì
> Alla cena si è decisa a darti una chance
> prima del primo bagno era già più che disposta



un episodio conferma. Durante i drink va al bagno, io subito dopo (ma senza cattive intenzioni eh). Quqndo esce, io le sono dietro. non mi vede e la vedo che guarda di qua e di la, poi si gira e dice "ah, you are here". si era tradita e trombeur era al settimo cielo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> un episodio conferma. Durante i drink va al bagno, io subito dopo (ma senza cattive intenzioni eh). Quqndo esce, io le sono dietro. non mi vede e la vedo che guarda di qua e di la, poi si gira e dice "ah, you are here". *si era tradita e trombeur era al settimo cielo*



stellino, per così poco? E quando te la sei ritrovata tra le braccia come novella naiade e ninfa marina?
Fuochi d'artificio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Tromb, che dire...
> vai alla grande,
> ...vedrai alla prima litigata.:incazzato:


probabilmente io, come ogni fuoco fatuo, spariro' presto. ma abbassare i toni del confronto e' sempre una bella cosa. si puo' dire "hai torto" senza dire stronzo, e rispondere gentilmente a chi ti dice stronzo. dopo poco, tutto cambia


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..usale bene...ste carote!!!!!
> ...sc*i*emo.



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No ne simpatiche ne affiatate!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> stellino, per così poco? E quando te la sei ritrovata tra le braccia come novella naiade e ninfa marina?
> Fuochi d'artificio


a me il momento del desiderio mi prende molto. sono davvero testa e corpo nel momento. Tutto conta, movimenti, parole, gestualita'. Come me piace, ma che ce posso' fa'? Non potevo essere appassionato di farfalle?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*ragassi*

c'avete anche voi na storiella simpatica?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> a me il momento del desiderio mi prende molto. sono davvero testa e corpo nel momento. Tutto conta, movimenti, parole, gestualita'. Come me piace, ma che ce posso' fa'?* Non potevo essere appassionato di farfalle?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> invece che di uccelli dici?..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> a me il momento del desiderio mi prende molto. sono davvero testa e corpo nel momento. Tutto conta, movimenti, parole, gestualita'. Come me piace, ma che ce posso' fa'? Non potevo essere appassionato di farfalle?



ti avrei trovato un pò inquietante a mettere la stessa passione sulle farfalle...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me il momento del desiderio mi prende molto. sono davvero testa e corpo nel momento. Tutto conta, movimenti, parole, gestualita'. Come me piace, ma che ce posso' fa'?* Non potevo essere appassionato di farfalle?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ti avrei trovato un pò inquietante a mettere la stessa passione sulle farfalle...


effettivamente, sai che palle


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > guarda, dico solo: magari. Per i froci e' tutto piu' facile beati loro
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> battiato63 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > guarda, dico solo: magari. Per i froci e' tutto piu' facile beati loro
> ...


----------



## exStermy (19 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sega terminata, sigaretta fumata, caffè sempre pronto accanto, avanti con la prossima lettura.


in Braille?

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

*battiato*

ao', ma che niente niente ce stai a prova'?Io ti voglio bene, ma platonicamente, non ti fare brutte idee.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> trombeur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, sorry, luogo comune...
> ...


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> c'avete anche voi na storiella simpatica?


potrei raccontarti di quando ho trombato con la mia...psssicologa...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> no sul serio,molti miei amici gay sono apertamente infedeli e stanno bene cosi'. la fedelta' non e' un problema, spesso


no sul serio anche io 
Anche io ho amici omosessuali, maschi e femmine, e per loro la fedeltà è importante tanto quanto per gli etero. Ed è magari più difficile trovare soprattutto se non abiti in grandi città.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

<DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">





exStermy ha detto:


> in Braille?</DIV><BR>ahahahah


<BR><BR><BR>ecco stermy, speravo venissi anche tu. Dai, di qualcosa di carino e gentile<BR>


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> <DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><BR><BR><BR>ecco stermy, speravo venissi anche tu. Dai, di qualcosa di carino e gentile<BR>


nuja pò fà!!!!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> no sul serio anche io
> Anche io ho amici omosessuali, maschi e femmine, e per loro la fedeltà è importante tanto quanto per gli etero. Ed è magari più difficile trovare soprattutto se non abiti in grandi città.


se vede che io lego coi traditori, chissa' mia moglie (tanto per anticipare le bordate)


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Trombeur, ti prego, stai attento a come quoti!
Non spostare le parentesi quadre!


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ao', ma che niente niente ce stai a prova'?Io ti voglio bene, ma platonicamente, non ti fare brutte idee.



 peccato  ci avevo fatto un penserino..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> nuja pò fà!!!!


facciamo una prova no? dai per una volta, tanto per cambiare un po' i ruoli


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> se vede che io lego coi traditori, chissa' mia moglie (tanto per anticipare le bordate)


beh...se ha legato con te...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> a me il momento del desiderio mi prende molto. sono davvero testa e corpo nel momento. Tutto conta, movimenti, parole, gestualita'. Come me piace, ma che ce posso' fa'? Non potevo essere appassionato di farfalle?


quindi ti ritieni un appassionato di donne? non è che pensi di usarle... non tanto per il sesso dico...forse per il piacere della conquista.
hai bisogno di conferme?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> peccato ci avevo fatto un penserino..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma come, dal forum vedo che sei sempre sulla breccia con le donzelle e mi cadi sul trombeur. battiato orsu'


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Trombeur, ti prego, stai attento a come quoti!
> Non spostare le parentesi quadre!


chiedo venia, senti ma tu sei fedele o no, tanto per sapere, pura curiosita', senza nessunissimo doppio fine, cosi' proprio per sapere, ecco


----------



## Spider (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> facciamo una prova no? dai per una volta, tanto per cambiare un po' i ruoli


ma che scherzi...
ne va della sua reputazione...
secoli e secoli di cazzate..buttate per una botta di buonismo.
Stermy...non cedere.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> chiedo venia, senti ma tu sei fedele o no, tanto per sapere, pura curiosita', senza nessunissimo doppio fine, cosi' proprio per sapere, ecco



Non potrei mai pensare a un doppio fine, scherzi? 

Rapporti liberi caro nuovo utente.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi ti ritieni un appassionato di donne? non è che pensi di usarle... non tanto per il sesso dico...forse per il piacere della conquista.
> hai bisogno di conferme?


non lo posso escludere. ma non credo di 'usarle' e'una scelta consensuale, informata. sappiamo tutti e due dove stiamo andando e decidiamo di andarci. se non ci andassimo, ma ci andammo


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma come, dal forum vedo che sei sempre sulla breccia con le donzelle e mi cadi sul trombeur. battiato orsu'


 ma io mi riferivo a tua moglie, nel senso che me ne occupavo io mentre tu sei impegnato in altre storie  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non potrei mai pensare a un doppio fine, scherzi?
> 
> Rapporti liberi caro nuovo utente.


ma questa e' una bellissima notizia, non per nessun motivo particolare, naturalmente. Non vorrei pensassi male, sai non sono uno che alla prima sera. Cioe', non necessariamente alla prima sera.Sicuramente non nella prima mezz'ora. ecco, sulla mezz'ora ho dei principi saldi io


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo a tua moglie, nel senso che me ne occupavo io mentre tu sei impegnato in altre storie :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma battiato benedetto, con tante donzelle proprio mia moglie ti vai a prendere? Sai quante malattie rischi, con tutto quello che fa lei e che faccio io? ma ti vai proprio a mettere nei pasticci, uno come te, che deve avere un successo inusitato con le donne? si vede da come scrivi, sei un ytipo alfa, un uomo per cui le donne spasimano. comne ti invidio


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma questa e' una bellissima notizia, non per nessun motivo particolare, naturalmente. Non vorrei pensassi male, sai non sono uno che alla prima sera. Cioe', non necessariamente alla prima sera.Sicuramente non nella prima mezz'ora. ecco, sulla mezz'ora ho dei principi saldi io



Godi della bellissima notizia dal momento che mostra che diverse forme di coppia sono possibili, vero?

Per il resto, rispetto sempre chi ha forti principi morali.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> non lo posso escludere. ma non credo di 'usarle' e'una scelta consensuale, informata. sappiamo tutti e due dove stiamo andando e decidiamo di andarci. se non ci andassimo, ma ci andammo


ti chiedevo di un eventuale e per me probabile bisogno di conferme...che non escludi....in questo senso parlavo di 'uso' delle donne..
che consenso o informazione potrebbe esserci?


----------



## milli (19 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> egregia signora Milli non mi deluda.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lungi da me, chiedevo solo a titolo informativo


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Lungi da me, chiedevo solo a titolo informativo


 ah ecco!! ...........sollievo..:smile:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Godi della bellissima notizia dal momento che mostra che diverse forme di coppia sono possibili, vero?
> 
> Per il resto, rispetto sempre chi ha forti principi morali.


esatto, il piacere teorico dell'affinita' elettiva. I principi sono importanti, in questo nostro colloquio di oltre mezz'ora


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti chiedevo di un eventuale e per me probabile bisogno di conferme...che non escludi....in questo senso parlavo di 'uso' delle donne..
> che consenso o informazione potrebbe esserci?


io non mento, offro cio' che sono, apertamente ed allegramente, se scelgono di partire con me, sanno dove vanno


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> esatto, il piacere teorico dell'affinita' elettiva. I principi sono importanti, in questo nostro colloquio di oltre mezz'ora



Hahahahahah!!!!

Vorrei continuare a scherzare, ma mi spiace, mi hai fatto ridere così tanto che solo per quella frase ti meriti già un bacio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahah!!!!
> 
> Vorrei continuare a scherzare, ma mi spiace, mi hai fatto ridere così tanto che solo per quella frase ti meriti già un bacio


saro' costretto ad accettarlo, salvo che sia un bacio di commiato, nel qual caso lo rifiuto


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> io non mento, offro cio' che sono, apertamente ed allegramente, se scelgono di partire con me, sanno dove vanno


devo aver toccato un tasto infelice perchè io non ho detto nè insinuato che tu menti con le donne con cui vai....volevo solo dire che SE sei mosso da un bisogno di conferme...che traduci a te stesso con 'mi piace'.. che informazione potresti offrire?

mi viene spontaneo notare quanto possa essere automatico uno schema difensivo..


----------



## massinfedele (19 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> devo aver toccato un tasto infelice perchè io non ho detto nè insinuato che tu menti con le donne con cui vai....volevo solo dire che SE sei mosso da un bisogno di conferme...che traduci a te stesso con 'mi piace'.. che informazione potresti offrire?
> 
> mi viene spontaneo notare quanto possa essere automatico uno schema difensivo..


scusa non avevo colto. No, se fosse un bisogno di conferme inconscio non ne potrei infoirmare nessuno, perche' non lo conosco. Ma cosa cambierebbe? Per me e' "mi piace" e questo comunico, senza alterare la realta'


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> scusami sbriciolata, ma mi DISSOCIO del tutto senno' mi cancellano. a me i traditi piacciono,ho molti amici traditi. sono anche parte di un club traditi e devolgo loro parte del mio stipendio. traditi votatemi
> 
> PS se questo messaggio offende qualcuno, mi dissocio da me stesso. Si prega approvare con convinzione


bravo, così si fa: negare sempre, a prescindere. Negare anche la negazione. Confondere il nem... ehm il tradito, fino a convincerlo di essere lui in malafede. Sei un maestro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> gli dici che è stato così ultrabravo che ti ha soddisfatto il desiderio sessuale fino alla fine dei giorni, e che quindi ora hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi grazie a lui, sì, sì, proprio a lui, no certo che non ti sto prendendo in giro ma per chi mi prendi, sì la pace dei sensi grazie all'estremo godimento che mi hai regalato.


Andiamo Nau... oramai mi conosci... sai che non sarebbe credibile una supercazzola del genere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> o no!
> la tentazione alla mia fedeltà, si è registrato.
> 
> Chanel presto!
> ...


spiacente... vuoi una polpetta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> parto con gli argomenti seri:
> 1)* culo prensile?
> *
> passando al faceto,
> ...


sì... e non flappy... come quello di qualcuno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> di solito li chiudo in bagno, ma si erano comportati bene ed allora sono stato magnanimo: garage
> 
> siano alla reception. io mi aggiro con fare disinteressato. Tratto il mio argomento da acchiappo: il mio essere un family man. Funziona sempre. La tipa sembra interessata, posto che non mi rifugge. Passo all'attacco, con la mia arma segreta, scherzare.  ci diamo appuntamento per la cena del convegno
> 
> domande?


dì ban sò, fantesma.... continua tu Lotharone


----------



## Tebe (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... e non flappy... come quello di qualcuno...



ci sto lavorando.
Non sai che io e la matra siamo in missione _chupa chupa_?
il culo deve essere ok


:festa::festa::scopare::festa::festa:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sto lavorando.
> Non sai che io e la matra siamo in missione _chupa chupa_?
> il culo deve essere ok
> 
> ...



Ma nooooooooooo
                                  ma chi te lo fa fareeeeeee
non serve fare eserciziiiiii
                                            riposatiiiiii
non ci pensareeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sto lavorando.
> Non sai che io e la matra siamo in missione *chupa chupa*?
> il *culo* deve essere ok
> 
> ...


adesso è tardi... domani ripassiamo i fondamentali


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

*Scelte....*



Spider ha detto:


> su lo spesso.. possiamo discutere...
> sul volentieri un pochino meno...
> comunque, intanto per non sbagliare...
> vedi di andare affanculo!
> questo riesci a farlo spesso e volentirei?



Mi sento di dire ...perchè offendere???
Ogni persona è libera di fare ciò che vuole...si tradisce per milioni di motivi, e non venire a dire che non ti è mai capitato, o sfiorato il minimo pensiero....perchè non ci credo..anzi ...spetta che rido....ahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Mi sento di dire ...perchè offendere???
> Ogni persona è libera di fare ciò che vuole...si tradisce per milioni di motivi, e non venire a dire che non ti è mai capitato, o sfiorato il minimo pensiero....perchè non ci credo..anzi ...spetta che rido....ahahahahaha!!!!!!


spider si esprime cosi', ma non vuole offendere veramente, grazie per aver dato nuova vita al mio forum, che- io stavo qui in attesa


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Mi sento di dire ...perchè offendere???
> *Ogni persona è libera di fare ciò che vuole*...si tradisce per milioni di motivi, e non venire a dire che non ti è mai capitato, o sfiorato il minimo pensiero....perchè non ci credo..anzi ...spetta che rido....ahahahahaha!!!!!!


finchè non lede la libertà di qualcun altro... in caso contrario no!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> finchè non lede la libertà di qualcun altro... in caso contrario no!


non dissento mai dalle quinte, per principio morale


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> non dissento mai dalle quinte, per principio morale


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


confusione giustificata, e' la coppa che conta


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*dopo il coito*

e' il momento della verita', dove si riprende coscienza di se e si distingue. Ogni decisione importante va presa immediatamente dopo il coito. 

sentivo di dovervelo dire


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> confusione giustificata, e' la coppa che conta


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio non avevo capito...annamo bene.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*l'esperienza*

e' talmente importante che forse conta piu' del fallo. Esperienza. La parola magica. Ma esperienza o esperienza diversificata, mi chiese un giorno landolfo che aveva il naso aquilino e le labbra da pesce? Esperienza risposi magnanimo, ma voi sapete bene che mentivo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio non avevo capito...annamo bene.... :rotfl::rotfl:


ho i miei principi anche io, cosa pensavi?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*momenti di riflessione*

dopo il tradimento ci sono dei momenti di riflessione, anche per gente come me. Landolfo ne dubita, ma e' cosi'. Come mai lo faccio? Cosa mi spinge? Risposte non ve ne sono, perche' si viene immediatamente distratti. Ma la riflessione ha bisogno di risposte per essere tale? Purtroppo quello sguardo mi impedisce di rispondere anche a questa domanda. E questo ci porta a concludere che il tradimento e' il causato dalla distrazione


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho i miei principi anche io, cosa pensavi?


mai messo in dubbio


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mai messo in dubbio


comunque avessi risposto, a causa dei miei principi, non avrei potuto dissentire. Ma guarda un po' i lacciuoli dei tettologi


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> comunque avessi risposto, a causa dei miei principi, non avrei potuto dissentire. Ma guarda un po' i lacciuoli dei tettologi


certo che sei appena arrivato e già ti hanno detto un sacco di cose! ammazza come giano le voci! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*parrucchiere*

che posso dire, subisco il fascino della parrucchiera. Capelli spumosi, la gomma da masticare, il generoso decolte'. mi siedo mansueto in attesa dello shampooooooooo. Ma possibile che ancora non ci facciamo lo shampoooooooo come forma di pratica erotica?  Un film di lacomte (perdonate il francesismo) lo racconta alla perfezione. E ieri ho mangiato una bomba alla crema


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> e' il momento della verita', dove si riprende coscienza di se e si distingue. Ogni decisione importante va presa immediatamente dopo il coito.
> 
> sentivo di dovervelo dire



Ma cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Settembre 2012)

Ho dovuto cambiare la tastiera, non mi funzionava più la T.

Come facevo a scrivere "Tette", per esempio?

Adesso posso farlo, vedete?

Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette
Tette tette tette tette tette

Niente, così, _sapevatelo_.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che sei appena arrivato e già ti hanno detto un sacco di cose! ammazza come giano le voci!
> :mrgreen:


 tendo a non colloquiare con gliscrotodotati, onde evitare di sprecare preziose occasioni. In realta' la circostanza l'ho appresa leggendo le tue parole, corredate di una icona in corsa molto coerente che ha lanciato in corsa la mia fantasia. ma fortunatamente trombeur sa trattenersi, quando occorre


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Settembre 2012)

In effetti con la T è più pratica


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tendo a non colloquiare con gliscrotodotati, onde evitare di sprecare preziose occasioni. In realta' la circostanza l'ho appresa leggendo le tue parole, corredate di una icona in corsa molto coerente che ha lanciato in corsa la mia fantasia. ma fortunatamente trombeur sa trattenersi, quando occorre


:risata:


:nclpf:






è colpa di admin che ha chiamato come me questa faccina :simy:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?


notazioni post-coito


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ho dovuto cambiare la tastiera, non mi funzionava più la T.
> 
> Come facevo a scrivere "Tette", per esempio?
> 
> ...





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> In effetti con la T è più pratica


scIemo!


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scIemo!


Com'è che parlavo di tette e sei uscita tu?


Ok battuta scontata & penosa.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*perche' mi affascinano le donne (10*

cos'e' che davvero ti affascina in una donna, mi chiese un giorno landolfo mentre si controllava la calvizie incipiente. Io stupito dalla domanda a bruciapelo gl dissi che era calvo senza speranza. E decise di non insistere


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Com'è che parlavo di tette e sei uscita tu?
> 
> 
> Ok battuta scontata & penosa.


ari - scIemo!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> notazioni post-coito





Davvero prendi decisioni importanti post-coito?
È un ottimo modo per farsi fregare sai?
Ancora tutto fru fru ....:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*perche'mi affascinano le donne (2)*

Durante una partita di tennis, il fratello di landolfo, lanfranco si avvicino' alla rete con aria turbata. Non so a chi dirlo, mi disse confermandomi la mia inutilita', ma ho tradito. Io, dopo aver scrutato attentamente nella mia mente il viso, le mani,il corpo, la voce e la gestualita' della moglie rimasi dubbioso. Poi visualizzai, non con reifiuto, seni e chiappe, e risposi convinto: ne dubito


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Davvero prendi decisioni importanti post-coito?
> È un ottimo modo per farsi fregare sai?
> Ancora tutto fru fru ....:mrgreen:


scuserai l'ingenuita' del nuovo trombeur, ma non comprendo. Tu sai di certo, e tutti pazzi pe rmary lo conferma, che in  noi uomini l'amore scema dopo aver espulso il liquido seminale


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*perche' mi affascinano le donne (3)*

camminavo senza nessuna meta, se non la solita, quando capii la verita' delle verita'. L'assoluto dei traditori, la ragione vitale che ci spinge. L'assenza dell'orrendo scroto e del suo degno compare. Diavolo di un trombeur, che mente


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> scuserai l'ingenuita' del nuovo trombeur, ma non comprendo. Tu sai di certo, e tutti pazzi pe rmary lo conferma, che in  noi uomini l'amore scema dopo aver espulso il liquido seminale



Lo conferma ma l'espulsione avviene manuale...
scusa tu la mia ingenuità ...
ma se la partner è capace a farti impazzire , tanto da volerne di più ...
dopo l'espulsione , sempre non manuale, sei tutto con la testa per aria...
Almeno questo è il post-luna....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo conferma ma l'espulsione avviene manuale...
> scusa tu la mia ingenuità ...
> ma se la partner è capace a farti impazzire , tanto da volerne di più ...
> dopo l'espulsione , sempre non manuale, sei tutto con la testa per aria...
> Almeno questo è il post-luna....


ma io non sapevo che tu avessi cotante capacita'. Porga le mie congratulazioni all'utente finale


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma io non sapevo che tu avessi cotante capacita'. Porga le mie congratulazioni all'utente finale


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Durante una partita di tennis, il fratello di landolfo, lanfranco si avvicino' alla rete con aria turbata. Non so a chi dirlo, mi disse confermandomi la mia inutilita', ma ho tradito. Io, dopo aver scrutato attentamente nella mia mente il viso, le mani,il corpo, la voce e la gestualita' della moglie rimasi dubbioso. Poi visualizzai, non con reifiuto, seni e chiappe, e risposi convinto: ne dubito


a casa di Landolfo regnava una grande allegria, eh? sai... sei proprio un potenziale... SCRITTORE


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

*quando smettere*

una domanda che quanche traditore si pone e' se, e se si quando, smettere. Trombeur, per quanto saggio, non ha risposta. Distratto? No, questa volta e' concentrato, ma davvero il quesito supera lo scibile.


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> una domanda che quanche traditore si pone e' se, e se si quando, smettere. Trombeur, per quanto saggio, non ha risposta. Distratto? No, questa volta e' concentrato, ma davvero il quesito supera lo scibile.



domanda difficile è:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> una domanda che quanche traditore si pone e' se, e se si quando, smettere. Trombeur, per quanto saggio, non ha risposta. Distratto? No, questa volta e' concentrato, ma davvero il *quesito supera lo scibile*.


come può uno scoglio arginare il mare...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a casa di Landolfo regnava una grande allegria, eh? sai... sei proprio un potenziale... SCRITTORE


e non ti ho ancora parlato di landollo, il fratello sfigato. Il traditore, pusillanime, si contorna di gente del genere per poter sfavillare al confronto. Grazie per lo scrittore, sono lusingato, oppure era una presa in giro, e sono comunque lusingato, perche' ignoro il significato della parola lusingato


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


>


intedevo felicitarmi con colui il quale gode, e sottolineo il verbo, di questo privilegio. i fatti confermano che sono un pivello


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come può uno scoglio arginare il mare...


ironia della sorte, dove fallisce lo scoglio, ha successola cozza


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come può uno scoglio arginare il mare...



Se lo scoglio è molto grande e il mare molto piccolo, e se lo scoglio è rotondo, ci si può pure provare...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> Durante una partita di tennis, il fratello di landolfo, lanfranco si avvicino' alla rete con aria turbata. Non so a chi dirlo, mi disse confermandomi la mia inutilita', ma ho tradito. Io, dopo aver scrutato attentamente nella mia mente il viso, le mani,il corpo, la voce e la gestualita' della moglie rimasi dubbioso. Poi visualizzai, non con reifiuto, seni e chiappe, e risposi convinto: ne dubito


Tennis?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:

[video=youtube;5otmEH3xSpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5otmEH3xSpY[/video]

C'è anche lo sciemo....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se lo scoglio è molto grande e il mare molto piccolo, e se lo scoglio è rotondo, ci si può pure provare...



d'altro lato, se lo scoglio si scioglie, pur grande, il mare prevale. Ma tutto non possiamo prevedere, dobbiamo accettare la realta' 

ps: possiamo approfondire, se occorre


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> d'altro lato, se lo scoglio si scioglie, pur grande, il mare prevale. Ma tutto non possiamo prevedere, dobbiamo accettare la realta'
> 
> ps: possiamo approfondire, se occorre


se lo scoglio si scioglie, la sogliola che fa?


----------



## Tr@deUp (20 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se lo scoglio è molto grande e il mare molto piccolo, e se lo scoglio è rotondo, ci si può pure provare...


A parte che quanto descrivi sembra più un'isola che comunque non arginerebbe, non nel senso che Mogol volle dare alla frase, vorrei aggiungere che non capisco perché dovrebbe farlo meglio se rotondo.
Anzi, una superficie _sferica_ faciliterebbe lo scorrere dell'acqua.


----------



## Tr@deUp (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> dopo il tradimento ci sono dei momenti di riflessione, anche per gente come me. Landolfo ne dubita, ma e' cosi'. Come mai lo faccio? Cosa mi spinge? Risposte non ve ne sono, perche' si viene immediatamente distratti. Ma la riflessione ha bisogno di risposte per essere tale? Purtroppo quello sguardo mi impedisce di rispondere anche a questa domanda. E questo ci porta a concludere che il tradimento e' il causato dalla distrazione


Riflessione dopo? Mai successo. Caso mai mi soffermo ancora adesso a ripensare a certi momenti, quasi tutti indelebili, e non mi sto riferendo solo a _quei_ momenti ma un po' tutto l'insieme di una storia. E ne faccio tesoro per buoni o cattivi che siano stati.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> d'altro lato, se lo scoglio si scioglie, pur grande, il mare prevale. Ma tutto non possiamo prevedere, dobbiamo accettare la realta'
> 
> ps: possiamo approfondire, se occorre



Ma ordunque, non è forse vero che se lo scoglio si sciogliesse, il mare troverebbe una ulteriore lingua di terra a racchiuderlo?
E che sia scoglio o sabbia, forse che una rosa cessa di essere un fiore solo perchè mia figlia si incavola a essersi sbagliata a chiamarla "margherita", sì amore è bellissima, ma è una rosa non una margherita e lei con faccia di bronzo "LO SO solo che io preferisco chiamarla margherita" ok amore ma così nessuno ti capirà "NON ME NE IMPORTA IO LA CHIAMO COSi' LO STESSO"


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

*Il vate e le sue imprese...*

L´HAREM DI ARIEL
Attilio Mazza
Principesse e bottegaie, cantanti e attrici, muse e cameriere Le donne del poeta sono le tappe della sua biografia. Estrema


Dicono abbia amato «la donna», ma quante! Cento? Cinquecento? Nessuno è stato capace di tenere i conti per Gabriele d´Annunzio, tra fisse, occasionali, muse e «badesse». L´immaginifico, pronto ad appropriarsi di tutto, e tutto giustificare e sublimare nella poesia, si proclamò «infedele per amore». Una caccia spasmodica, ossessiva negli anni della maturità e patetica in quelli estremi. Pulsione erotica incontrollata, il «furore del maschio» in cui il «gonfalon selvaggio» lo induceva a cercare ovunque la «rosa», facendogli perdere il dominio di scelte raffinate (principesse, contesse, marchese), inducendolo a contatti con femmine d´ogni genere ed estrazione, anche la «puttana di Palmanova».
Vivisezionò, con accenti di verità, le visioni più intime, il bisogno dell´orgia, che includeva l´assunzione di cocaina, indispensabile probabilmente dai tempi dell´esilio francese e soprattutto negli anni del Vittoriale. Analizzò con acutezza la contemplazione di sé, della donna, degli oggetti. Evocò negli appunti segreti degli anni virili i particolari eccitanti: le calze di seta «sottili che rivelano anche la lanugine più lieve», l´incanto dei dettagli anatomici, i «seni della donna allo scoppio del riso simili a due cimbali d´argento, a due melagrane pallide colme di acini perlati».
Ed ecco le emozioni morbose di attimi perduti: «La docilità della carne nel secondare la brama di totale possesso, la mano plastica che contorna e rimodella i due sentieri che scendono giù per gli inguini, orlati della selvetta rada o folta, e s´ingolfano nel solco delle due mezzelune. La destra è quasi sempre più soda e più florida, e più fiera nel dimenìo dell´anca, mentre la sinistra è più delicata e più attraente al bacio quasi paffuta guancia».
Nel gioco erotico, nel desiderio di totale possesso, ebbe la manìa «di mutare nome» alle sue belle, «di inventare nomi d´amore e atti d´amore», al punto che non si riesce più a distinguere una Mélitta o una Nerissa da un´altra, soprannome il primo dato in particolare alle amiche bionde, il secondo alle corvine, rendendo impossibile svelare il volto di numerose donne che furono sue per tempi più o meno brevi, fra cui le innumerevoli «badesse al passo».
Non conobbe lealtà in amore: «bisogna spezzare la maschera della fedeltà, come quella della verginità. Non v´è menzogna sillabica più confusa e diffusa di questa: la fedeltà. Ha il suono scenico delle false catene. Non v´è coppia fedele per amore. Io sono infedele per amore».
Un programma di vita al quale sempre si attenne. Sentì, infatti, il bisogno di trasgressioni costanti, di avventure erotiche, di emozioni nuove quasi all´infinito, anche nei momenti di più ardente passione, di «abbandono pieno», quando nel suo cielo brillarono i grandi astri, le donne che segnarono in vario modo la sua vita e la sua poesia.
Poté realizzare il proposito di rimanere «infedele per amore» grazie alla straordinaria capacità di attrarre a sé le donne, serrandole in un corteggiamento ardente e irresistibile: lettere, fiori, audacie improvvise.
Poi negli anni, quando cadde il fascino della prima giovinezza (anche se non alto e di corporatura minuta, fu definito in gioventù «bello come un paggio del Medioevo»), e divenne gradualmente calvo in seguito alle cure per una ferita riportata in un duello, salì sempre più alta la seduzione della sua celebrità internazionale di poeta e di scrittore, d´amatore impareggiabile, di mitico eroe della Grande Guerra e di comandante di Fiume, capace di qualsiasi impresa. E fu sempre più assediato da donne ambiziose, desiderose di brillare di luce riflessa, con la speranza di entrare in una delle sue pagine, o da femmine alla ricerca d´ emozioni nuove.
Quando, soprattutto negli ultimi tempi (ma anche prima), le donne non salivano spontaneamente al Vittoriale, fu lui a cercarle, attraverso persone di fiducia, facendo esplorare anche i marciapiedi delle città vicine per trovare qualche bellezza mercenaria in grado di soddisfare la sua sfrenata voglia di piacere.
Ma non tutte si piegarono ai suoi desideri spasmodici. Non è stato ancora possibile un censimento delle numerose donne che seppero resistere ai suoi assalti. Fra le tante, nel 1895, forse anche la bella pianista Giulietta Gordigiani, amica di Eleonora Duse, che sposerà il banchiere Roberto von Mendelsohn: «Alta, con le reni falcate, con il corpo agile e robusto di una Vittoria senz´ali, tutta armata della sua verginità». E così avvenne per la celebre danzatrice americana Isadora Duncan. E nemmeno riuscì a sedurre, su di un divano della Prioria, l´attrice Maria Melato.
Fu sempre smanioso di conoscere ogni forma di vita e non è fuori luogo il sospetto che abbia voluto sperimentare anche il piacere che può dare un bel Ganimede. Nel 1924 fu al Vittoriale il giovane Alberto Spadolini e il poeta lo invitò a rimanere suo ospite. Un giorno, passeggiando per i giardini, dopo aver parlato a lungo della bellezza delle statue greche, gli ordinò di spogliarsi per ammirare il suo corpo perfetto. Quando il giovane partì per Parigi, dove conquistò grande fama di danzatore e di coreografo, lo colmò di doni, fra cui una busta con quarantamila lire in biglietti nuovi. Storie da romanzo hard. Che nessuno potrà mai raccontare.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

*Pensaci Trombeur...*

SAGGIO. La psicologia di un predatore compulsivo e irresponsabile nella carriera amatoria dell´inesauribile «Vate»
D´Annunzio Don Giovanni: il catalogo è questo
Attilio Mazza descrive nove storie tra tutte: così fra abbandoni, delirio e cocaina, fino a perdersi



mercoledì 19 settembre 2012 CULTURA, pagina 47
Gabriele d´Annunzio

Nel suo ultimo libro, D´Annunzio e le donne (editore Mario Ianieri, Pescara, 150 pagine, 16 euro), Attilio Mazza, nostro collaboratore, conduce nell´harem del poeta, e tenta anche di delinearne la psicologia, la sua «avidità di vivere, di conoscere, di predare». Nell´articolo qui sotto, una presentazione del saggio. Vi sono ritratte nove muse, a cominciare da Elvira Fraternali, moglie del conte Ercole Leoni, per la quale il ventiquattrenne Gabriele abbandonò la consorte che gli aveva dato tre figli. Fu poi la volta della principessa Maria Gravina Cruyllas di Ramacca Anguissola di San Damiano, una tra le più infelici amanti, abbandonata – dopo aver avuto una figlia riconosciuta e amata, Renata, la familiare Cicciuzza, Sirenetta del Notturno –, quando nacque un maschio ripudiato, e mentre aveva già intrecciato il rapporto con l´attrice Eleonora Duse. E ancora Alessandra di Rudinì dei marchesi Starabba, vedova del marchese Marcello Carlotti, figlia dell´ex presidente del Consiglio dei ministri, che finirà i suoi giorni nella clausura di un convento; la contessa Giuseppina Mancini che pare lo mandò in bianco; l´affascinante contessa russa Nathalie Victor Cross de Goloubeff, ètoile della Parigi Belle Époque, forse la più splendida. E sempre a Parigi Emilie Mazoyer, 24 anni, che gli rimarrà vicina poi sino alla morte: cameriera, governante, amante, testimone discreta dei suoi ultimi 27 anni di alcove.
I nomi delle grandi ispiratrici dannunziane si concludono con quello della pianista veneziana Luisa Baccara, conosciuta nell´estate del 1919 e che lo accompagnerà a Fiume, dove sarà la «piccola italiana indomita viva forza della città di vita», quindi a Gardone Riviera, «Signora del Vittoriale», sempre meno amante e sempre più confidente e amica dopo il «volo dell´Arcangelo» del 13 agosto 1922, la misteriosa caduta da una finestra del Vittoriale, in seguito alla quale il poeta rimase alcuni giorni fra la vita e la morte.
Per chi con Gabriele d´Annunzio crede alla magia dei numeri, il nove è perfetto, essendo «uguale a tre moltiplicato tre», e nove sono le donne descritte nel libro D´Annunzio e le donne.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ho dovuto cambiare la tastiera, non mi funzionava più la T.
> 
> Come facevo a scrivere "*Tette*", per esempio?
> 
> ...


se scrivevi *dedde* in certi posti non si notava la differenza :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ordunque, non è forse vero che se lo scoglio si sciogliesse, il mare troverebbe una ulteriore lingua di terra a racchiuderlo?
> E che sia scoglio o sabbia, forse che una rosa cessa di essere un fiore solo perchè mia figlia si incavola a essersi sbagliata a chiamarla "margherita", sì amore è bellissima, ma è una rosa non una margherita e lei con faccia di bronzo "LO SO solo che io preferisco chiamarla margherita" ok amore ma così nessuno ti capirà "NON ME NE IMPORTA IO LA CHIAMO COSi' LO STESSO"


ma quanto sono vere le tue parole, che mi sconquassano come le onde di un mare in tempesta. La questione che poni e' di sostanza e sono sorpreso che non sia stata ancora colta da altri. Questa incomunicabilita' , e la tendenza a non mangiare il finocchio. Grazie del tuo contributo

ps: sarei tentato di contattarti in privato e lo farei, se non lo avessi gia' fatto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*Simiglianze abbaglianti*

Caro Conte, in primo luogo permettermi di ringraziarti caramente per esserti preso la briga di intervenire in maniera cosi' copiosa. Ne sono lusingato, se posso dirlo in questo contesto.

Il trombeur, per deformazione professionale, mente spesso, e sempre al fine di riuscire nel suo intento di risultare piacente. Anche in questo caso mi sono ovviamente chiesto cosa fosse meglio rispondere e se fosse opportuno mentire, ma ovviamente capirai che non posso condividere la risposta, poiche' altrimenti renderebbe inutile il mio sforzo

Ma vengo al merito, che' le tue osservazioni sono di sostanza.

Non ho mai letto il vate, ne' mi sono occupato di lui perche' l'ho sempre profondamente disprezzato. Vedevo lui, in base alle sommarie informazioni raccolte durante i miei studi svogliati, tutto cio' di orrendo che c'e' in un uomo. Anzi per dire meglio, l'orrore in persona. 

Che il desiderio non si trasformi in appetito canino, scrisse un tale su una vettura della metro linea B. Ed io condivido. Che la considerazione di se' non diventi motore della propria esistenza, disse un giorno il portiere mentre sgranocchiava semi di mais. Ed io condivido.

Infine, approfitto delle mie letture delle scritte della capitale per affermare in maniera decisa: di dietro liceo, davanti museo. Simiglianze abbaglianti


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se lo scoglio si scioglie, la sogliola che fa?


tradisce, ovviamente, cos'altro per distrarsi dalla perdita dello scoglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> tradisce, ovviamente, cos'altro per distrarsi dalla perdita dello scoglio?


eh no. Poichè lo scoglio si è sciolto... la sogliola va in mare aperto, lo scoglio non c'è più e non c'è più nulla da tradire. Caspìta Trombeur, mi sei scivolato sulla sogliola:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma quanto sono vere le tue parole, che mi sconquassano come le onde di un mare in tempesta. La questione che poni e' di sostanza e sono sorpreso che non sia stata ancora colta da altri. Questa incomunicabilita' , e la tendenza a non mangiare il finocchio. Grazie del tuo contributo
> 
> ps: sarei tentato di contattarti in privato e lo farei, se non lo avessi gia' fatto



Uh, l'incomunicabilità è colta e ricolta da tutti, ovunque e comunque, e se non colta, anche magari ignorante, ma di certo mangiata e digerita in ogni occasione 

Non intasarmi l'inbox per favore!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, l'incomunicabilità è colta e ricolta da tutti, ovunque e comunque, e se non colta, anche magari ignorante, ma di certo mangiata e digerita in ogni occasione
> 
> *Non intasarmi l'inbox per favore!*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::nclpf:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::nclpf:



Che ti posso dire? Ammetto la mia parzialità, a me Trombeur fa ridere un sacco e mi piace!
E fortunatamente non sono gelosa :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trombeur sconnesso (21 Settembre 2012)

- nausicaa: e dire che non ho fatto nulla per piacerti. Affinita' elettiva. Scusa i messaggi, leggi bene il numer 22, alla 15ma riga
- sbri: effettivamente non avevo colto il senso della sogliola.Ma ora che lo colsi, mi accorgo di aver perso punti. C'e' modo per recuperare? Sono pentito


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur sconnesso ha detto:


> - nausicaa: e dire che non ho fatto nulla per piacerti. Affinita' elettiva. Scusa i messaggi, *leggi bene il numer 22, alla 15ma riga*
> - sbri: effettivamente non avevo colto il senso della sogliola.Ma ora che lo colsi, mi accorgo di aver perso punti. C'e' modo per recuperare? Sono pentito



Dici che mi è sfuggito qualcosa di importante nella vecchia corrispondenza?


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur sconnesso ha detto:


> - nausicaa: e dire che non ho fatto nulla per piacerti. Affinita' elettiva. Scusa i messaggi, leggi bene il numer 22, alla 15ma riga
> - sbri: effettivamente non avevo colto il senso della sogliola.Ma ora che lo colsi, mi accorgo di aver perso punti. C'e' modo per recuperare? Sono pentito



 mettiti a pecora vedrai quanti punti ti daranno ...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*sono*

stupito, avevo scritto tante belle cose in delirio

ps: battiato, battiato, ma che dici


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> stupito, avevo scritto tante belle cose in delirio
> 
> ps: battiato, battiato, ma che dici


 non vorrai portarmi nell'insultario?...:mrgreen:

 aproposito quel 3D meritava altra fortuna :up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non vorrai portarmi nell'insultario?...:mrgreen:
> 
> aproposito quel 3D meritava altra fortuna :up:



ho subito l'ingiusta concorrenza di schiappe. battiato, ma no che tu non sei da insultario, le tue reprimende sono sempre indolori


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> stupito, avevo scritto tante belle cose in delirio
> 
> ps: battiato, battiato, ma che dici



ciao...flapflap

Ma cosa faccio...devo resistere alla tentazione


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ho subito l'ingiusta concorrenza di schiappe. battiato, ma no che tu non sei da insultario, le tue reprimende sono sempre indolori


 diciamo che non sono mai offensive..    cmq il tuo 3D mi piaceva
:up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao...flapflap
> 
> Ma cosa faccio...devo resistere alla tentazione


assolutamente si', occorre goderla a fondo. poi, ovviamente, si cede


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che ti posso dire? Ammetto la mia parzialità, a me Trombeur fa ridere un sacco e mi piace!
> E fortunatamente non sono gelosa :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


dovrai passare sul mio cadavere di donna fedele se lo vuoi, sappilo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> assolutamente si', occorre goderla a fondo. poi, ovviamente, *si cede*


mai.
:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai.
> :blank:


assolutamente mai. nella resistenza la convinzione deve essere incrollabile. Poi, si cede


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> assolutamente mai. nella resistenza la convinzione deve essere incrollabile. Poi, si cede


Tromb..nessuno/a è incorrutible è solo questione di prezzo :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tromb..nessuno/a è incorrutible è solo questione di prezzo :mrgreen:


mai parola fu piu' vera saggio battiato. Ma noi continuiamo ad essere speranzosi nella rettitudine, vero?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dovrai passare sul mio cadavere di donna fedele se lo vuoi, sappilo.



non è difficile, sono il doppio di te....


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mai parola fu piu' vera saggio battiato. Ma noi continuiamo ad essere speranzosi nella *retti *tudine, vero?




neretto:  bè quelli costano un pò di più....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> assolutamente mai. nella resistenza la convinzione deve essere incrollabile. Poi, si cede


Lascia stare... non la convinci a cambiare a 72 anni


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> assolutamente mai. nella resistenza la convinzione deve essere incrollabile. Poi, si cede


mi stai confondendo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non è difficile, sono il doppio di te....


ma io salto e zompetto, quindi ti stanchi a rincorrermi mentre io cavalletto per casa, fino a crollare a terra sfinita.
Tu, ovvio




E' un piano perfetto. 
sono sempre più genio


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

la discussione sta prendendo una piega interessante


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lascia stare... non la convinci a cambiare a 72 anni


epperò questo giovinetto ha doti nascoste.

Comunque no. Non cedo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la discussione sta prendendo una piega interessante


Tesluccia meno male che sei arrivata!!!
Salvami tu!
Tromby vuole portarmi a letto e io non voglio, però mi turba e non so quanto potrò resistere!


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tromby vuole portarmi a letto e io non voglio, però mi turba e non so quanto potrò resistere!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tesluccia meno male che sei arrivata!!!
> Salvami tu!
> Tromby vuole portarmi a letto e io non voglio, però mi turba e non so quanto potrò resistere!



mia gentiltebe, non e' da me tentare chi come te, per anni (parecchi anni, se posso), ha seguito la strada maestra. Ma vorrei molto passare dei momenti assieme, bere del vino, parlare. Ho un posticino in montagna, un piccolo rifugio. Ci vado spesso per ritrovare me stesso. Il grande camino che mi guarda e il rumore del vento. Mi piacerebbe vederci la', senza doppi fini, per fare incontrare i nostri spiriti

(fine arrembaggio n.1)


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...
> 
> ammetto. Tromb fa vacillare la mia fedeltà.
> 
> uno strappo alla regola?



si anche perche'non mi sembra diversamente duro come il tuo ''fidanzato''


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mia gentiltebe, non e' da me tentare chi come te, per anni (parecchi anni, se posso), ha seguito la strada maestra. Ma vorrei molto passare dei momenti assieme, bere del vino, parlare. Ho un posticino in montagna, un piccolo rifugio. Ci vado spesso per ritrovare me stesso. Il grande camino che mi guarda e il rumore del vento. Mi piacerebbe vederci la', senza doppi fini, per fare incontrare i nostri spiriti
> 
> (fine arrembaggio n.1)


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ahhahhaaaahahahh tu senza doppi fini.....io lo posso dire che ho l'aureola....


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Bellissima!


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mia gentiltebe, non e' da me tentare chi come te, per anni (parecchi anni, se posso), ha seguito la strada maestra. Ma vorrei molto *passare dei momenti assieme, bere del vino, parlare.* *Ho un posticino in montagna, un piccolo rifugio. *Ci vado spesso per ritrovare me stesso. Il grande camino che mi guarda e il rumore del vento. Mi piacerebbe vederci la', senza doppi fini, per fare incontrare i nostri spiriti
> 
> (fine arrembaggio n.1)



Modera i termini per favore, e poi mi stai invitando ad entrare in una casa, compresa la notte, dove siamo solo io e te, senza che so...una sorella, una cugina, una zia.....

Mi dispiace, sarebbe assolutamente disdicevole. Non posso accettare.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si anche perche'non mi sembra diversamente duro come il tuo ''fidanzato''


quasi ex prego.
E comunque voglio sincerarmi ancora una volta del suo diversamente duro.
Faccio uno strappo alla regola del 5 volte e basta se non diventa una relazione e chi la vuola
O forse no.
Sono combattuta.

Lothar smettila anche tu!
Quella ero la io di prima, anni e anni fa!
Non ho amanti ora, solo aspiranti stagisti e Nik amori segreti!
assolutamente relegati nei sogni nel cassetto, ovviamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Modera i termini per favore, e poi mi stai invitando ad entrare in una casa, compresa la notte, dove siamo solo io e te, senza che so...una sorella, una cugina, una zia.....
> 
> Mi dispiace, sarebbe assolutamente disdicevole. Non posso accettare.


io mi sarei offerta per accompagnarti  ma Trombeur non mi ha invitato...:thinking:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi sarei offerta per accompagnarti ma Trombeur non mi ha invitato...:thinking:


ma certo che mi farebbe piacere, e poi se essere in tre puo' aiutare a confermare la mia buona fede. Guarda poi i casi della vita, ho un letto da tre


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*la prova d'amore*

tebe, mi spiace per la tua esperienza con il diversamente duro. Io non voglio e non posso fare promesse, sarebbe puerile. Ma se mi darai occasione, ce la mettero' tutta per passare l'esame. Lo so, potrei fallore, ma io sono cosi', ottimista e spensierato. Mi espongo per allegria non per coraggio.

(arrembaggio n. 2, finta modestia, con rilancio nascosto e colore)


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quasi ex prego.
> E comunque voglio sincerarmi ancora una volta del suo diversamente duro.
> Faccio uno strappo alla regola del 5 volte e basta se non diventa una relazione e chi la vuola
> O forse no.
> ...


sei folle..come fai scusa alla fine,che per lui e'il momento del miele...gli spiattelli''e'stata l'ultima volta''?????ma dai..sarebbe cattiveria..se ti molla un ceffone fa'benissimo...io sono diavolo emerito..ma se mi fa'uno scherzo simile,il ''tesoruccio''..la paga molto cara!!Accetto la fine..ma cosi'e'di pessimo gusto..non e'da Tebe!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei folle..come fai scusa alla fine,che per lui e'il momento del miele...gli spiattelli''e'stata l'ultima volta''?????ma dai..sarebbe cattiveria..se ti molla un ceffone fa'benissimo...io sono diavolo emerito..ma se mi fa'uno scherzo simile,il ''tesoruccio''..la paga molto cara!!Accetto la fine..ma cosi'e'di pessimo gusto..non e'da Tebe!!



lotharone amabile, apprezzo il supporto, ma devo dissentire in maniera decisa Una e' pur meglio di nulla,tebe. E poi ceffone, lothar, come ci esprimiamo. Non ti ha detto la mamma che le donne non si toccano neppure con un fiore?


(nella competizione a fini triangolari l'uomo perde lo spirito di squadra e si lancia in uno spermatozoico tutti contro tutti)


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei folle..come fai scusa alla fine,che per lui e'il momento del miele...gli spiattelli''e'stata l'ultima volta''?????ma dai..sarebbe cattiveria..se ti molla un ceffone fa'benissimo...io sono diavolo emerito..ma se mi fa'uno scherzo simile,il ''tesoruccio''..la paga molto cara!!Accetto la fine..ma cosi'e'di pessimo gusto..non e'da Tebe!!



ma no, io me lo porto in motel un ultima volta. Ci salutiamo come al solito e poi aspetto un paio di settimane e gli dico che basta.

Ma dai...vuoi che dica una cosa così subito dopo?
Fa tanto filmone invornito!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> lotharone amabile, apprezzo il supporto, ma devo dissentire in maniera decisa Una e' pur meglio di nulla,tebe. E poi ceffone, lothar, come ci esprimiamo. Non ti ha detto la mamma che le donne non si toccano neppure con un fiore?
> 
> 
> (nella competizione a fini triangolari l'uomo perde lo spirito di squadra e si lancia in uno spermatozoico tutti contro tutti)



dai Trombeur non mi fare l'invornito!!...io delle due le prendo e non la rendo(ad una donna...)era metaforico....

piuttosto immagina..sono sei mesi che ti vedi con una donna,ci haifatto sesso 4 5 volte..le mandi sms sdolcinati..le regali profumi,,vai in ferie con la famiglia  pensandola..torni in citta'.la porti in motel e alla fine ti fa'..Trombeur finisce qua'..ciao....tu???te ne stai tranquillo?????amico mio..pensa prima di rispondere....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no, io me lo porto in motel un ultima volta. Ci salutiamo come al solito e poi aspetto un paio di settimane e gli dico che basta.
> 
> Ma dai...vuoi che dica una cosa così subito dopo?
> Fa tanto filmone invornito!



contenta te contenti tutti..lo fai solo innamorare di piu'.non se lo merita..poveretto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no, io me lo porto in motel un ultima volta. Ci salutiamo come al solito e poi aspetto un paio di settimane e gli dico che basta.
> 
> Ma dai...vuoi che dica una cosa così subito dopo?
> Fa tanto filmone invornito!


Tebe, stellina, chi ti guida le mani dorate? Non posso pensare che la parola motel sia uscita da quelle labbra nutellee. Il motel giammai, il trombeur non e' tipo da motel, se proprio deve essere un hotel, che sia un posto squisito, adatto all'allegro respiro affannoso degli amanti...


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Trombeur non mi fare l'invornito!!...io delle due le prendo e non la rendo(ad una donna...)era metaforico....
> 
> piuttosto immagina..sono sei mesi che ti vedi con una donna,ci haifatto sesso 4 5 volte..le mandi sms sdolcinati..le regali profumi,,vai in ferie con la famiglia  pensandola..torni in citta'.la porti in motel e alla fine ti fa'..Trombeur finisce qua'..ciao....tu???te ne stai tranquillo?????amico mio..pensa prima di rispondere....


ma non fare il diversamente leggente!
Mica glielo dico subito dopo.
Motel e poi aspetto un paio di settimane e lo lascio con eleganza tebana


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contenta te contenti tutti..lo fai solo innamorare di piu'.non se lo merita..poveretto



 ma no dai!
Cosa vuoi che cambi se lo facciamo 6 volte al posto di 5?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Trombeur non mi fare l'invornito!!...io delle due le prendo e non la rendo(ad una donna...)era metaforico....
> 
> piuttosto immagina..sono sei mesi che ti vedi con una donna,ci haifatto sesso 4 5 volte..le mandi sms sdolcinati..le regali profumi,,vai in ferie con la famiglia pensandola..torni in citta'.la porti in motel e alla fine ti fa'..Trombeur finisce qua'..ciao....tu???te ne stai tranquillo?????amico mio..pensa prima di rispondere....



ma lotharone, come posso pensare mentre mi dedico alla caccia al triangolo? cerca di capire anche me


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no dai!
> Cosa vuoi che cambi se lo facciamo 6 volte al posto di 5?


se e' uguale, opterei per le 6, scusate se mi intrometto


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> se e' uguale, opterei per le 6, scusate se mi intrometto


 ..il ''fidanzato''della Tebe e'cotto come un melone..lo vuoi capire che e'diverso???no e'come siamo io e,presumo te...a noi che ci frega..morto un papa ne facciamo un'altro.lui no....


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..il ''fidanzato''della Tebe e'cotto come un melone..lo vuoi capire che e'diverso???no e'come siamo io e,presumo te...a noi che ci frega..morto un papa ne facciamo un'altro.lui no....


 ma come, tebe ha un fidanzato?  Ma non era vergine?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ma come, tebe ha un fidanzato? Ma non era vergine?


nelle orecchie forse:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici che mi è sfuggito qualcosa di importante nella vecchia corrispondenza?


si guarda bene, ora mando l'ultinissima lode, "oh musa nausi"


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

ma che motivazione trovi?

la sai già?

so'curiosa ammetto:sonar:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nelle orecchie forse:mrgreen:



mmmmmmmmmmmno!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nelle orecchie forse:mrgreen:


non ci credo, a me sembra pura. tu dici queste cose per allontanarla da me. ma il tuo sarcasmo non ci uccidera' il desiderio di purezza che c'e' in me.

dato che siamo in tema mi puoi magari segnalare qualche target un tantino piu' facile, qui so due giorni che lavoro come un mulo ma ancora non si tromba. Ed insomma, trombeur e' un signore ma alla fine un coito ci vuol pure


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma che motivazione trovi?
> 
> la sai già?
> 
> so'curiosa ammetto:sonar:



mi potresti dare un aiutino ed indicarmi a quale tra i tanti stimolanti argomenti che ho trattato ti riferisci?


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> mi potresti dare un aiutino ed indicarmi a quale tra i tanti stimolanti argomenti che ho trattato ti riferisci?


  ehm ehmardon:..era x tebe la domanda....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> non ci credo, a me sembra pura. tu dici queste cose per allontanarla da me. ma il tuo sarcasmo non ci uccidera' il desiderio di purezza che c'e' in me.
> 
> dato che siamo in tema mi puoi magari segnalare qualche target un tantino piu' facile, qui so due giorni che lavoro come un mulo ma ancora non si tromba. Ed insomma, trombeur e' un signore ma alla fine un coito ci vuol pure


seriamente parlando mai tentato con nessuna..ne ho gia'abbastanza.....


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma che motivazione trovi?
> 
> la sai già?
> 
> so'curiosa ammetto:sonar:



l'unica possibile.

_Non me la sento di portare avanti questa "storia."_



non è che c'è tanto da inventare...credo.:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ehm ehmardon:..era x tebe la domanda....


era per mettere alla prova la tua coscienza di te


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'unica possibile.
> 
> _Non me la sento di portare avanti questa "storia."_
> 
> ...


ti chiederà come mai x me

non che sei obblig a risp

ma x me ti fai delle para inutili sai
non ha 16 anni
no?

poi capisco che ha famiglia e tu no


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ma no, io me lo porto in motel un ultima volta. Ci salutiamo come al solito e poi aspetto un paio di settimane e gli dico che basta.
> 
> *Ma dai...vuoi che dica una cosa così subito dopo?
> Fa tanto filmone invornito!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ti chiederà come mai x me
> 
> non che sei obblig a risp
> 
> ...


bah...non lo so.
Inventerò sul momento


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



hem...'starda....


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seriamente parlando mai tentato con nessuna..ne ho gia'abbastanza.....


che sana morigerazione


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2012)

:blabla:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> che sana morigerazione


uffa....la pelliccia dell'agnello mi ha stufato...daiiii Trombeur....intendo..tra casa e fuori..casso non'hai capito??


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

*ho capito*

le ultime 6 pagine ed ho capito che non avevo capito una mazza della conversazione, cui partecipavo con commenti surreali a causa della mia lentezza. Ora ho capito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hem...'starda....


:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa....la pelliccia dell'agnello mi ha stufato...daiiii Trombeur....intendo..tra casa e fuori..casso non'hai capito??



no, no, quella era l'unica cosa che avevo capito. Invece il discorso sul fidanzato di tebe non 'avevo proprio colto. La mia battuta era che eri morigerato a non volerne senza sosta.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> no, no, quella era l'unica cosa che avevo capito. Invece il discorso sul fidanzato di tebe non 'avevo proprio colto. La mia battuta era che eri morigerato a non volerne senza sosta.


ti rendo edotto in privato..dopo leggi.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti rendo edotto in privato..dopo leggi.


ora piu'o meno o capito, volevo solo spiegare il perche' dei miei commenti (particolarmente) idioti


----------



## lothar57 (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> ora piu'o meno o capito, volevo solo spiegare il perche' dei miei commenti (particolarmente) idioti



ma figurati e'unpiacere!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma figurati e'unpiacere!!!


vero


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vero


grazie NR e lotharone. Peccato lotharone sia dotato di scroto. Tu NR?


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> grazie NR e lotharone. Peccato lotharone sia dotato di scroto. Tu NR?


qualcosa che ho scritto ti ha turbato?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> qualcosa che ho scritto ti ha turbato?


no, la cosa delle orecchie forse un pochino, ma me ne sono fatto una ragione


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

trombeur ha detto:


> no, la cosa delle orecchie forse un pochino, ma me ne sono fatto una ragione


orecchie?
Ah, la mia verginità...

si, ma è propaganda.
Mi sono presentata qui come tigre da letto (fedele) e poi scava scava....


:unhappy:

neanche i fondamentali della sacra arte so...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> orecchie?
> Ah, la mia verginità...
> 
> si, ma è propaganda.
> ...



vabbe' dai non ti buttare giu'


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


Oddio le ganasce!  Tesla :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Modera i termini per favore, e poi mi stai invitando ad entrare in una casa, compresa la notte, dove siamo solo io e te, senza che so...una sorella, una cugina, una zia.....
> 
> Mi dispiace, sarebbe assolutamente disdicevole. Non posso accettare.



e se vengo anche io?
una chiacchierata a tre, senza secondi fini?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi sarei offerta per accompagnarti  ma Trombeur non mi ha invitato...:thinking:





trombeur ha detto:


> ma certo che mi farebbe piacere, e poi se essere in tre puo' aiutare a confermare la mia buona fede. Guarda poi i casi della vita, ho un letto da tre



Bene, non avevo letto, la virtù di Tebe è salva!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bene, non avevo letto, la virtù di Tebe è salva!


ba bè, ma ho fiducia in Trombeur. 3...4... ce la può fare secondo me


----------

